# WF Big Brother Season 4: Gameplay Thread



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

Spoiler: HOW IT WORKS



*HOW IT WORKS​*Basically, you will all be competing in comps (competitions) where I’ll specify if it’s for the Head of Household or Power of Veto (or simply Veto). These comps can range from trivia, endurance challenges, and any game that I can think of.

*Trivia:* Pretty simple to understand right? The categories will be chosen by me. I can tell you all that the categories will probably be wrestling and maybe sports.

*Endurance Challenges:* These are a little tricky and can take up some time, hence the name, ‘Endurance Challenge’. Nonetheless, I can assure you that there won’t be a bunch of these challenges simply because it takes time and well, it’s pretty boring. There will be at least one or two of these, none more. I want to keep this game fun and interesting and endurance challenges just aren’t the answer. But these challenges will force you to do your best and who knows, the reward could be something big.

*Other Challenges:* Other challenges are will probably be games. As in you play a game, get the highest score you can, and PM me a screenshot. I think these will be pretty cool to do and should challenge you guys. It won’t be hard and might actually be fun for those of you who like arcade games and such.

*Honor Code:* There may be some ways to manipulate your scores on some games but I’m not even sure how. I’ll just say that everyone should play the games fairly so that this game is run as smooth as possible. But like I said, this is Big Brother. Make alliances, cause some trouble, DRAMA DRAMA DRAMA. 

-----

So the sequence of this game will be as follows.....

*Head of Household (HOH) Comp --> Head of Household (HOH) chooses two nominees up for eviction --> Power of Veto (POV) Comp --> Power of Veto (POV) Winner decides if they want to use the POV --> People vote out one of the nominees.*

You probably have more questions in your head and there's nothing wrong with that. Let me explain each step in the game. Oh but first, let me explain what the Head of Household (HOH) and the Power of Veto (POV) are.

*Head of Household (HOH):* The Head of Household is pretty important because the HOH gets to choose two people to put up for eviction. Meaning, they can choose two people who have to possibly leave the 'house, and be eliminated from the whole game. To be the HOH, you have to win the HOH challenge which will be the first thing that happens in the cycle I posted above. In the Big Brother games I've seen, you aren't allowed to be the HOH for consecutive weeks and I'll keep that rule here.

*Power of Veto (POV):* The Power of Veto is extremely important as well. This gives you the power to veto/cancel one of the two nominees that the HOH puts up for eviction. For example, Player A wins the HOH Challenge and puts up Player B and Player C for eviction. Then in the POV challenge, Player B wins, he can use the POV on himself to save himself from eviction. When that happens, Player A will need to choose another person to put up for eviction since Player B saved himself. 

When the HOH chooses someone new as a nominee, he can't choose the POV winner as a replacement nominee.

In a similar situation, Player A wins the HOH Challenge and puts up Player B and Player C for eviction. The POV Challenge comes and Player B and Player C don't win. Someone else like Player D wins, he can use the POV to save someone and again, Player A would need to choose someone else to put up for eviction. Also, whoever wins the POV for that week doesn't even need to use the POV if they don't want to. This is where whoever is on the eviction block has to kiss-ass to the POV winner so that they save them But do so privately though, like in a PM or something you silly kids! 

-----

Obviously there will be some twists and turns along the way to keep the game interesting. *PLEASE BE ACTIVE!!!!

ALSO, I HOPE ALL OF YOU HAVE ACCESS TO A LAPTOP OR PC BECAUSE IT'LL BE DIFFICULT TO PLAY THIS GAME IF YOU'RE ONLY ON YOUR PHONE.*

*HOUSEGUESTS*
HollywoodNightmare
a PIMP named STEINER
JoMoxRKO
The Acquired Taste
Vest In The World
TapOutTaylor
JunkheadX
BrutusIsNotMyName
Knows Nothing
Cosmo Kramer
Curry
Rodgers
Frakkles
The Manowarrior
NasJayz

*NOTE: The Diary Room is open for all to use. What happens in the Diary Room is you tell us exactly what you're doing in the house. Like, "OMG, HollywoodnightNightmare eats all the cereal and never leaves some for any of us." Then you write stuff like "The Manowarrior is causing some trouble in the house by messing up everyone's drawers." Or something like that. I advise you all to post via the Diary Room because these posts might come in handy later down the line *


*GAME SUMMARY*

*HOH Challenge #1*
*HOH Challenge #1 Results*
*Head of Household:* JunkheadX
*Houseguests up for eviction:* The Acquired Taste and Cosmo Kramer
*Veto Challenge #1*
*Veto Challenge #1 Results*
*Power of Veto Holder:* The Acquired Taste
*The Acquired Taste uses the POV to save himself
*New Houseguests up for eviction:* Cosmo Kramer and Vest In The World
*Voting Time #1*
*Eviction Night #1*

---

*HOH Challenge #2*
*HOH Challenge #2 Results*
*Head of Household:* Rodgers
*Houseguests up for eviction:* The Manowarrior and JoMoxRKO
*Veto Challenge #2*
*Veto Challenge #2 Results*
*Power of Veto Holder:* JoMoxRKO
*JoMoxRKO uses the POV to save himself
*New Houseguests up for eviction:* The Manowarrior and JunkheadX
*Voting Time #2*
*Eviction Night #2*

---

*HOH Challenge #3*
*HOH Challenge #3 Results*
*Head of Household:* Frakkles
*Houseguests up for eviction:* Rodgers and HollywoodNightmare
*Veto Challenge #3*
*Veto Challenge #3 Results*
*Power of Veto Holder:* The Acquired Taste
*The Acquired Taste uses the POV to save HollywoodNightmare. Frakkles chooses TapOutTaylor as a replacement nominee
*New Houseguests up for eviction:* Rodgers and TapOutTaylor
*Voting Time #3*
*Eviction Night #3*

---

*HOH Challenge #4*
*HOH Challenge #4 Results*
*Head of Household:* HollywoodNightmare
*Houseguests up for eviction:* JoMoxRKO and Frakkles
*Veto Challenge #4*
*Veto Challenge #4 Results*
*Power of Veto Holder:* The Acquired Taste
*The Acquired Taste has decided not to use the Power of Veto
*Voting Time #4*
*Eviction Night #4*

---

*HOH Challenge #5*
*HOH Challenge #5 Results*
*Head of Household:* The Acquired Taste
*Houseguests up for eviction:* NoyK and NasJayz
*Veto Challenge and Results#5*
*Power of Veto Holder:* TapOutTaylor
*TapOutTaylor has decided not to use the Power of Veto
*Voting Time #5*
*Eviction Night #5*

---

*HOH Challenge #6*
*HOH Challenge #6 Results*
*Heads of Household:* HollywoodNightmare and The Acquired Taste
*Houseguests up for eviction:* Curry, NasJayz, BrutusIsNotMyName, and TapOutTaylor
*Veto Challenge #6*
*Veto Challenge Results #6*
*Power of Veto Holders:* NasJayz and Curry
*Curry and NasJayz use the Power of Veto to save themselves
*New Houseguests up for eviction:* JoMoxRKO, JunkheadX, BrutusIsNotMyName, and TapOutTaylor
*Voting Time #6*
*Eviction Night #6*

---

*HOH Challenge #7*
*HOH Challenge #7 Results*
*Head of Household:* JoMoxRKO
*Houseguests up for eviction:* Curry and NasJayz
*Veto Challenge #7*
*Power of Veto Holder:* Curry
*Curry uses the POV to save himself
*New Houseguests up for eviction:* BrutusIsNotMyName and NasJayz
*Voting Time #7*

---

*HOH Challenge and Veto Challenge #8*
*HOH Challenge and Veto Challenge #8 Results*
*Head of Household:* HollywoodNightmare
*Houseguests up for eviction:* Curry and The Acquired Taste
*Power of Veto Holder:* Curry
*Curry uses the POV to save himself
*New Houseguests up for eviction:* BrutusIsNotMyName and The Acquired Taste
*Voting Time #8*
*Eviction Night #8*

--

*HOH Challenge #9*
*HOH Challenge #9 Results*
*Head of Household:* Curry
*Houseguests up for eviction:* The Acquired Taste and HollywoodNightmare
*Veto Challenge #9*
*Veto Challenge Results #9*
*Power of Veto Holder:* JoMoxRKO
*JoMoxRKO decides not to use the Power of Veto
*Eviction Night #9*

--

*HOH Challenge #10 - Part One*
*HOH Challenge #10 - Part One Results*
*HOH Challenge #10 - Part Two*
*HOH Challenge #10 - Part Two Results*
*HOH Challenge #10 - Part 3 - FINALS!*
*HOH Challenge #10 - Part 3 - FINALS! - RESULTS!*
*JoMoxRKO eliminates Curry and brings HollywoodNightmare to the final two
*Final Two:* JoMoxRKO and HollywoodNightmare

--

*FINALE: Speech Time*
*Voting Time - FINALE!*
*SEASON FINALE*
*Winner:* HollywoodNightmare


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*HOH CHALLENGE #1​*Hello houseguests and welcome to season 4 of WF Big Brother! Now, I said we'd start today and I'm gonna honor that. So houseguests, here is your first HOH challenge. If you don't know how things work, please visit the OP as it explains everything. Alright, here's the first HOH Challenge of the season. Let's get down to it!

--

This first challenge is easy. All you'll need to do is rank your fellow houseguests the way you think everyone else will rank them from strongest player to weakest player. The houseguest who comes closest to the correct rankings will be crowned the Head of Household. *Yes, you have to rank yourselves.* I will of course reveal these rankings so that you all have an idea of how high or low your fellow houseguest think of you. *I'll give you all two days to do this* so please get it in as soon as possible. If you all send it in right anyway, then I begin tallying the results and come up with the rankings. *You will PM me your rankings. *

*HOUSEGUESTS*
HollywoodNightmare
a PIMP named STEINER
JoMoxRKO
The Acquired Taste
Vest In The World
TapOutTaylor
JunkheadX
BrutusIsNotMyName
Knows Nothing
Cosmo Kramer
Curry
Rodgers
Frakkles
The Manowarrior
NasJayz

There are 15 of you, so rank number 1 as the houseguest who you think is the strongest player and 15 as the houseguest who you think is the weakest player.

If you have any questions, ask it here.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

is it to late to join?


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

NasJayz said:


> is it to late to join?


Yeah sure man. You made it in just in time. Please be active. First challenge is already up.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

gotta rank my mafia brethren above the others, we should form a faction and win this game lmao


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Lets do this! Good luck gents.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

I ain't into all that nicety bullshit. I'll tell you all straight up I'm here to win. Anybody who says different is a liar and not to be trusted. On the flipside, now you know I'll tell you all the truth straight up.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Just sent my ranking in. Good luck guys.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Oh lawd, this is going be fun. :side:*


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

How do you post in the Diary Room?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

The Acquired Taste said:


> How do you post in the Diary Room?


*I guess the Diary Room is the thread itself*


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

Knows Nothing said:


> *I guess the Diary Room is the thread itself*


^ Correct. And just post in bold so that we know it's a Diary Room post.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

*diary entry #1:

can't masterbate, too many people and cameras. this is going to suck.*


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Day 1 in the Big Brother House:

I'm in the House and I can't help but miss the Geordie announce from Big Brother UK, I have no idea what accent our narrator is supposed to have and it's freaking me out.
*


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

:EDWIN

Let's do this


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

* Diary entry No. 1:

What the hell did I get my self into this place is just weird. *


----------



## Frakkles (Oct 9, 2012)

Curry said:


> *Day 1 in the Big Brother House:
> 
> I'm in the House and I can't help but miss the Geordie announce from Big Brother UK, I have no idea what accent our narrator is supposed to have and it's freaking me out.
> *



Aye man. My favourite thing ever was when he was actually narrating things inside the house. That was the best.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Diary entry No. 1:

What is even going on here? Why am I even doing this? *


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

*Day 1, Entry #1:
Everyone can die. Every night I going to slit one person's throat and put suspicion on other people until the last person alive will know it was me. Then I want to see the look in their eyes when they know that I fooled every single one of these morons...wait is this Mafia? It's not? Oh... 

Did I mention I'm a compulsive liar and that sometimes what I say I'm thinking is actually the complete opposite to what I'm really feeling? Only sometimes tho.*


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

*Day 1



Just woundering the house and The Acquired Taste really creeps me the fuck out. Just think I'm going to watch my back from now on.*


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

*diary entry #2 

i read milo's diary entry. *


----------



## Becky (Apr 26, 2013)

*Diary entry #000001

Entered a house where some people seem to know each other and I know very few. In order to integrate myself into the house and curry favour with other housemates, I am playing music in the bathroom to serenade and entertain people as they relieve themselves. My choice of theremin in the dark, however, seems to be backfiring somewhat.*


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Diary entry #2

Had to rank the other guys. The thing is, I don't know most of them.*


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

*diary entry 3 

l wanna team up with manowarrior*


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

*Day 1, Entry #2 :

NasJayz will be the first to die. He looking at me funny like the rest of the world does. No matter, he won't have eyes to look with SOON.

As for PIMP, I was thinking about making a Mafia alliance with him in the house but he will be next to die as he is a puppet easily swayed. I have experienced the consequences of him being a sheep before...

Oh I'm sorry. I thought this was the Mafia Diary Room. Disregard what I said, I LOVE EVERYBODY!

Vest In The World seems like he feels people look at him funny too. I shall take him under my wing and he'll be the last to di...I mean, I hope he and I get to the final two!*


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

OOC: Since I haven't seen the show IRL, are we supposed to know what others are saying in the diary?


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

*diary entry #4

:ti milo is funny and yes, a mafia alliance is needed, there is like 5 of us.*


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Day 1 in the Big Brother House:

I still have no clue what I'm meant to be doing. We have two days to send in our list so I figure I'll wonder about for a bit first, get the lie of the land. 

I popped into the bedroom to check out our sleeping area but didn't stay long, there's a guy standing in the corner muttering to himself about how no one ever noticed him but soon they'll all know his name. He seems kind of interesting. The only other guy in here is that pimp bloke with the fur coats, he's lying on his bed at the end facing away from everyone. I'm not sure if he thinks no one can hear what he's doing under the covers or just doesn't care if they hear. Either way I'm gonna steer clear.

I wanted to check the bathroom out next but couldn't get in, some chap seems to be stuck in there playing his theremin. It's quite nice, though I do have to wonder how he managed to get a theremin in here. Producers wouldn't even let me take a rubik's cube.

Went to the garden instead, clearly this house wasn't desgined on the same budget as other Big Brother houses. Other than a rather nice area for smokers (why do they always get such nice places to chill?)there's really not a lot going on. As far as I can tell we don't even have a pool out here.

Speaking of pool, I wonder if we have a pool table somewhere, we're really going to need something to pass the time and if they're cutting budget by not having a pool they could at least give us something.

Worked my way round to the kitchen now, the odd guy from the bedroom is in here too, he seems to have some kind of fixation with the knives. I tried saying hi to him but he just walked of muttering about #aquatase or something. 

We're still waiting for the housemates to finish coming in. I've heard there's a bloke called Cosmo coming in later and I've challenged myself to make it through at least day 1 before I resort to any Fairly Odd Parents jokes. There's also a lot of hype surrounding that guy who won Big Brother 3 but he hasn't even shown up yet, I wonder if that's part of his game plan...
*


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Day 1 Entry #1*

_I like this place. Looks cozy and confortable, although the Nicholas Cage bed and pillow covers in every bedroom are a little bit questionable. 

Also found a black mask in the basement that covers the entire face with nothing but a zipper on its mouth. I guess someone from the previous WF Big Brother shows was a big mexican Luchadore fan or something.

Still, pretty excited about all this. Wonder what will develop in the next following days.
_


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Diary entry #3

Curry seems like the only sane man here. I wonder how long before I lose my sanity. Judging by the people I'm with, not too long.

And who the hell is this 'Milo' everyone is talking about?*


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Milo is a character from the British kids show The Tweenies.






He was something of an acquired taste...


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

milo is the acquired taste

watch your drink when you're around him, i learned the hard way.

still can't walk right.


----------



## Frakkles (Oct 9, 2012)

*Day 1, Entry 1

Man, the 'cat-walk' leading into this place is a long one. I need a nap.*


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

It's eerily quiet. Shall we do the natural first thing in Big Brother and do the whole "getting to know you" type deal? The kind of "say a bit about yourself" stuff that you were forced to do for years at school and that you probably hated? Yeah, that stuff (Y)

So Hi, I'm Curry, I'm a 19 year old guy from Scotland and I signed up because Jamjam pm'ed me for reasons I still don't understand :side: Some people may know me on here from the Fitba threads, TDL, Mafia or the countless hours I spend lurking the chatbox.

Anyone else?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

*Day 1, Entry 2 


Man I really need a drink hopefully this place has a bar I could go for a Bourbon or a scotch right now.


* Looks around for a drink**


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

*Day 1, Entry #3:

CZW. CZW. CZW.*


----------



## binex2010 (Jan 13, 2015)

Lets do this! Good luck


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*Diary Entry #1*

*I've made it, finally in the house, the enigma, the junkie, the man who everyone doubted is here in the house playing by his rules.

No one has ever taken the time to get to know me, and i've always been labelled the outcast, but soon the time will come and everyone will know the name JunkheadX.*

_*As I sit here in the room, i've picked, nice furniture, nice house, I know that soon, the social game will commence, one that i've always thought I could be good at given the chance, now is my time to prove it. I'll have to go and look for my right hand man, as no one can win this game alone, that I am very well aware of.

I'll need someone eccentric and a bit extroverted to take the target away from my back, as once the game begins and i start to make plays, everyone will know my name.

BELIEVE IN JUNK.*_


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

*diary entry # ? 

me and junk just hotboxed the bathroom, are hoping the other house-guests do not call the authorities, we are going to raid the fridge.*


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*"Dibs on the spaghetti PIMP, I love Spaghetti"*


----------



## Frakkles (Oct 9, 2012)

*Day 1, Entry 2

Napping was fun but I'm bored now. Since it's the first night in the house, we should do something fun.

I would suggest something but I'm not really much of an ideas man.*


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

let's all take shots and jump on the trampoline, what could possibly go wrong?

:draper2


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*Did someone say blow SHOTS?* :lenny


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

*Diary Entry #1

HollywoodNightmare arrives in the house finally and walks in carrying a big box containing many different types of alcohol and is ready to get this party started.*


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

*Day 1, Diary Entry #4:

JunkheadX as he likes to call himself loves to covet material things. He will learn his lesson by the time I'm done with the house. He's described the furniture as "nice". Furniture can't be nice. Furniture doesn't cook you meals or talk to you when you're in need you ignorant down synners fuck. You know what? I'm going to go piss on the furniture openly and unapologetically. Let see if he thinks it's "nice" then. Yeah I bet he won't. Shallow fuck. Does he do that with people too? How bout this? Maybe I take his eyesballs out his head, call my good friend Alexis Texas, then shove his eyesball up her ass. That way he can look at something "nice" forever and he won't be so alive. We both win.

As Frakkles' suggestion, he's right. Let's do something. Saaayyy human sacrifice? I'm in the presence of many a unholy mong but this HollywoodNightmare is a good candidate. Trying soil the minds of these heathens with alcohol. He'd be a good candida...Oh shit I keep forgetting this isn't my Mafia diary, silly me.

Junk is a nice dude. I'm pretty sure I met him somewhere before...

As for Frakkles' suggestion, I think we should all do a little prayer for the party we are going to have tonight as HollywoodNightmare is rocking this house silly.*


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Diary Room entry #1*


*This is day 1 in the house and i am both HAPPY and SAD. Happy because i made it into the house and i get to show how much of a competitive BEAST i am. Sad because i no longer have everyday access to my 2 favorite things in the world: beautiful women and dank weed. 

Anyways im liking the house so far. This seems to be a pretty diverse group of people so this should be fun. I have not gotten the chance to speak with anyone individually but plan to very soon. Im 100% open and willing to form an alliance. Im looking to team up with three competitive players like myself and dominate the rest of the house! Once we get to the final 4 then may the best man win.

Well thats it for now, gonna go find some food and see what everyone else is up to. PEACE!*


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

*Diary Entry #2

I'm not sure what to make of The Acquired Taste, he's either gonna kill us all or be the most entertaining person all season long. I guess time will tell, but I feel bad for anybody who causes his eviction because I think he'll kill you.*


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*Diary Entry #2*
*
TAT seems a bit psychopathic, going on and on about this mafia game he plays we're they roleplay people getting lynched and killing one another as part of a mafia during the night phase.

He's one to watch, would vote out 10/10, if only for my own safety.

HollywoodNightmare seems to be a good candidate for eccentric extrovert, he was the only one smart enough to bring his own alcohol, it's not cocaine but it'll do, let's see how everyone reacts when they're drunk.*


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

* Diary Entry #1

Hmmmm where is Hollywood we need to have a word about how last season ended. *


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Diary entry #1*

Rodgers walks into the house and starts to introduce himself to the other players. He was looking around for some ladies to have a relationship with but all he sees are males. Hope in my diary entry I'll talk about a special girl that I met.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

*diary entry #6 

still high af :goofy, but my buzz was killed as soon as i walked by milo's room where i seen him trying to conjure up satan with an oujia board.*


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

*Day 1, Entry #5:

Everybody is looking at me funny at don't blame them. Sometimes I have these horrible thoughts that I just try to fight off but they're not under my control. These thoughts come from the mind and the mind controls the body so what am I to do? I used the Ouija board my grandma gav...the memories...I don't even want to go there. Anyway during my attempt to contact, PIMP walked into the room. I tried to show him how legit it was so I asked what spirit was in the room and the board said...G...O...D... I don't why it scared him silly must have seen something else... Anyway I don't remember much after he left. I can only remember the words "I FUCKING HATE THEM!"...Yikes. It's ringing through out my brain. I think I asked about my thoughts and...

THEY GIVE ME POWER. THEY GIVE ME PURPOSE. THEY GIVE ME STRENGTH. THEY GIVE ME WISDOM. These thoughts...I can't live without them. These people in the house...I wanna use their bones to construct my throne that I will place on top of the world after it's turned into ruin and desolation. I will sit there and take my rightful place as...hmm. The ringing has stopped.*


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

*Confession #1*

* I just pissed on Steiner's bed...You ain't no pimp bro! *


----------



## Frakkles (Oct 9, 2012)

*I must say, I find it interesting that people are already talking so openly about forming alliances.

As willing as one should be to work together with other people (because loners get nowhere in these games), I'd be hesitant to jump into bed with someone so open about wanting to make it to end game by forming 'cliques' because that just seems like posturing to me.

:draper2*


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*THE HOST SPEAKS!​*Holy hell you guys have ruined the house already. Get to cleaning! 



The Manowarrior said:


> OOC: Since I haven't seen the show IRL, are we supposed to know what others are saying in the diary?


Yeah, I guess so. It's fine for people to know. Plus, it's to let "viewers" know what you're doing inside the house. You know, ratings and all that.

What do you mean there's no swimming? There's always a swimming pool!

*Btw, I've yet to receive rankings from Vest In The World, TapOutTaylor, JunkheadX, Cosmo Kramer, and Curry. Please get those in. Though my inbox says I have one unread PM but I can't seem to open it. If that's from either one of you, please send it again.*

---

The bell rings and all throughout the house, the tv monitors say to go to the kitchen. When the houseguests arrive, a full feast is waiting for them on the dinner table. Meats of all kind, veggies for the vegans, more alcohol, everything. Enjoy your meal houseguests because the fun has just begun


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Clean? Fuck cleaning! Give us a sexy topless maid to do the cleaning! Who's with me!?


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Appreciate the feast I was starving :mj2


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Diary entry #2*

Well I went to go swimming earlier today. When I go swimming, I always skinny dip. I just want to know who's trying to be funny and stole my clothes?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

*Diary Entry #2

So I stole Rodgers's clothes when he went swimming, that'll teach him to swim naked from now on! In other news who wants his Green Bay Packers shirt and Chicago Bears boxers?*


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Day 1 Entry #2

There's a massive uproar downstairs. One of the contestants brought an entire box of alchool. 
I still hear Backstreet Boys and Rick Astley songs, and I think they're all jamming to it. 
I think I saw HollywoodNightmare passed out holding a toilet brusher, lord knows how that happened.
TheAcquiredTaste nearly started a fight with Junkie, but they ended up hugging out and telling eachother "I love you no ****" more times than I can count. 
This looks like a lively bunch. Things will be interesting around here.
As for me, I'm just here upstairs sleepy as hell, think I'm about to pass out soon as well. I think I shouldn't have had that last glass of vodkdygvbnjmkmkmkmkmkmkmkmkmkmkmkmkasdggggggggggggaweadawrwereeeeasdaedkmkmkmkmkmkmkmkmkmkmkmk,ansdjokdmslçºsd*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

ROCK YOUR BODY YEAAAHHH







:dance :dance :dance


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

*Day 1, Entry #6:

OMG. I love the Backstreet Boys. Not even kidding. 2000s pop FTW >>>*


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Knows Nothing said:


> I think I saw HollywoodNightmare passed out holding a toilet brusher, lord knows how that happened.


Too much rum.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

*diary entry #7*
*
i wake up with quite a headache, last night was fun. I make myself a white russian and step outside for a smoke, it turns out these people are not so bad after all, except brutus, if he thinks he can piss on my bed and get away with it he has another thing coming. I brushed my ass with his toothbrush, let the prank war begin.*

:curry2


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

*Diary entry No. 2:


I think I'm all ready getting tired of everyone I wonder how I can kill everyone and make it look like an accident, Wait should I really be writing this down in a dairy.*


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

*Day 1, Entry #7 :

NasJayz jacking my former style :kobe9

He can have that. That ain't even what I'm mad at.*


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

NasJayz said:


> *Diary entry No. 2:
> 
> 
> I think I'm all ready getting tired of everyone I wonder how I can kill everyone and make it look like an accident, Wait should I really be writing this down in a dairy.*


*Day 2. Diary entry.

Lost count, too lazy to look it up and keep track of it. Also, TIL we're writing this and not talking to the camera. Looks like the most interesting things are happening while I sleep. Maybe I should sleep less?*


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Vest In The World, TapOutTaylor, JunkheadX, and Cosmo Kramer.* Please get in your rankings soon. I guess I failed to mention that if you anyone fails to submit something for whatever challenge, then they will receive a consequence that I see fit, which may or may not result to them being eliminated from the game. Gotta be active in this game to keep on going, so yeah. There's still a bit of time before the deadline but less than 24 hours for sure. 16 and a half hours to be exact.

Continue diarying it up fellas


----------



## Frakkles (Oct 9, 2012)

*Curious. How do people have access to YouTube in here? I can't even figure out how I flush the toilet...*


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

* Diary Entry #2 

Hmmmmm so I have been pretty quiet last while I was hiding under my bed making sure all my stuff is hidden and safe. 

I guess I should really start talking to some of the other housemates or maybe I will just stay under here and get drunk.
*



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

TapOutTaylor said:


> * Diary Entry #2
> 
> Hmmmmm so I have been pretty quiet last while I was hiding under my bed making sure all my stuff is hidden and safe.
> 
> ...


Might wanna stop being Jobberrang first and send in your rankings.


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Might wanna stop being Jobberrang first and send in your rankings.



I have already sent them in ass hat haha 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

*diary entry #8 

i seen brutus putting labels on his food, this may possibly be the biggest mistake of his life. hope he enjoy's the taste of pubes. *


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

*Confession #2*

*Steiner has been looking at me funny recently, I dunno if he find out I pissed on his bed or that I wiped my ass with his clothes after I took a shit....there was no tissue :shrug: 

But I don't care. Steiner smells like shit anyway.....I noticed what you were doing to my canned foods, You're Next :goldberg *


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*HOH CHALLENGE #1 RESULTS​*
So I'm pretty sure that the 48 hour deadline has passed already. Two of you have not turned in rankings and they are: *Vest In The World and Cosmo Kramer.* As a result, you guys will not be allowed to compete in the Power of Veto challenge at all. I hope your inactivity doesn't continue and you guys become active once the next HOH challenge comes around. But anyway, here is the rankings based on all your rankings from strongest player to weakest player.


Spoiler: Rankings



1. HollywoodNightmare
2. Curry
3. The Acquired Taste
4. Rodgers
5. a PIMP named STEINER
6. JunkheadX
7. The Manowarrior
8. Frakkles
9. NasJayz
10. Knows Nothing
11. BrutusIsNotMyName
12. Vest In The World
13. JoMoxRKO
14. TapOutTaylor
15. Cosmo Kramer


And the winner of this challenge and the first Head of Household for this season...


Spoiler: Winner



With 5/15 rankings correct. Your winner, *JunkheadX!* With that being said, JunkheadX, you now need to nominate two houseguests who are up for eviction. Just post it in this thread, you don't have to PM me. There's no deadline as to when you need to get your nominations in, but please get those in as soon as you see this.

The next post I'll make is the Power of Veto challenge where the current HOH (JunkheadX), the two nominees up for eviction, and three other randomly-drawn houseguests will get to play for the Power of Veto.


----------



## Becky (Apr 26, 2013)

Oops, I totally forgot about sending this over. Busy couple of days at work. Apologies. If I'm still in next round, I'll remember to take part.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Day 3 in the Big Brother house:*

Huh, you make one lengthy post and suddenly everyone votes you 2nd highest. Nice to be noticed I guess,

I wonder if TAT got votes because people are afraid, fear as a motivator might be a solid gameplan for him :hmm:


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

Vest In The World said:


> Oops, I totally forgot about sending this over. Busy couple of days at work. Apologies. If I'm still in next round, I'll remember to take part.


No worries man. I just gotta get the game rolling so yeah. You won't be able to participate in the POV Challenge but you'll be able to participate in the next HOH Challenge.

Hope things clear up for you buddy (Y)


----------



## Frakkles (Oct 9, 2012)

*Dead middle. Interesting.*


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Day #3*
_Not liking the way some of these mofo's are looking at me lately. This has barely begun and everybody's squinting their eyes at everyone quite often :side:_


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

How did you come up with this weakest to strongest players? Surprised Knows Nothing was almost last considering he or she has played before


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

I had no idea NoyK had played before tbh. I put the former winner top then a mix of people I know a little about quite high with those I know less about at the bottom. Not an ideal system but I couldn't really think of a better one.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Curry said:


> I had no idea NoyK had played before tbh. I put the former winner top then a mix of people I know a little about quite high with those I know less about at the bottom. Not an ideal system but I couldn't really think of a better one.


I put it in the order of when everyone joined lol


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

ranked 5th 

:nice


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

#1? Fuck. You people give me too much credit.

Also congrats Junkhead. Please don't nom me.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

*diary entry #9

i replaced brutus' shampoo with hair removal cream, and i put itching power on his toilet paper.*


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

First HOh and nobody is making appeals to not be nominated, i'm offended.

I'll give you all a couple hours.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I like my ranking higher then I taught.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

whos ass is that in your sig?


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Junkhead acting as if he's king dick with his little HOH title. How cute. You might feel like you're somebody for winning an insignificant little challenge but make no mistake about it, you're nothing to me Junkhead. Take your ego and shove it up your ass you little prick.

Put me up for nomination and see what happens.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Sure I nominate *The Acquired Taste*

No afraid of petty threats come at me


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

a PIMP named STEINER said:


> whos ass is that in your sig?


Alexis Texas.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

tori black and alexis texas in one video, omfg it's a great time to be alive.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

The Acquired Taste said:


> Junkhead acting as if he's king dick with his little HOH title. How cute. You might feel like you're somebody for winning an insignificant little challenge but make no mistake about it, you're nothing to me Junkhead. Take your ego and shove it up your ass you little prick.
> 
> Put me up for nomination and see what happens.


Bump. So maybe the rest of the house can grow a set.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

*Confession #3*

Tore up Steiner's pimp clothes today. I'm also about finish shrinking Steiner's clothes and dying 'em pink. Seems like Steiner is going to be walking around in a birthday suit for the rest of the game


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

*diary entry #10

brutus thinks me not having clothes is a prank :drake1, i'll walk around swinging my dick making him regret his stupid decision every minute of every day, you have to live with it, i was born with it brah. :jordan5*


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

*Confession #5 *

*Lol, Steiner has got the littliest Dick I've ever saw. And he says he gets the bitches. :lol*


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*DIARY ENTRY #2

First off... I want to thank The Acquired Taste for being an idiot and nominating himself. Its usually the cocky people who get evicted first in this game so hey better him than me!


Also i love how i am ranked 13th in the house. Its all good tho because I work the best when others underestimate me. If these guys think im a push over then the house is in for a huge surprise........ 

:curry2*


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> *Confession #5 *
> 
> *Lol, Steiner has got the littliest Dick I've ever saw. And he says he gets the bitches. :lol*


:deebo

that shit cuts deep brutus


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

a PIMP named STEINER said:


> :deebo
> 
> that shit cuts deep brutus


:bo


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

*Day #3

Just seen a nude STEINER must be a nude party or he's going streaking any way let's all get naked.



*Takes off Clothes and runs around the house**


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

a PIMP named STEINER said:


> whos ass is that in your sig?





NasJayz said:


> Alexis Texas.


*Day #3 - Entry #2*
_I will be busy tonight. If my hand feels sore tomorrow, it is because I spent all night writing essays about the wonders of the universe. Really._


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

*Diary Entry #3

I think I'm gonna stay under this bed till everything calms down in here. Have you seen the guy walking about with his cock out? What the fuck have I let myself in for. *


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

*Diary entry #11 

were getting crunk tonight

SHOTS!
*


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

*Diary entry #3

It's time for a sexy party!

















*


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

A sexy party? I'm in!


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

I nominate _*Cosmo Kramer*_

Let the games begin!


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Lol. You think you're gonna get me out of the house with some hipster doofus being the other choice? Pathetic play.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Did I say I wanted you out of the house :draper2

Paranoid mofo, you scared?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

:sip


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

JunkheadX said:


> Did I say I wanted you out of the house :draper2
> 
> Paranoid mofo, you scared?


Lel.

If I was scared, I would have kissed your ass like you expected everybody to. Instead I called you out. Lelscared. I don't need this house. This house needs me. I'm the best character on here while everybody is just another brick in the wall with their partying, drinking and all that stupid shit. Sounds a lot like when I go to club and I see dudes degrade themselves in the hopes of wristy from some 4/10 chick.

Lel. scared. The whole house better sleep with one eye open for *the night is dark and full terrors. the night is dark and full terrors. the night is dark and full terrors. the night is dark and full terrors. the night is dark and full terrors. the night is dark and full terrors. the night is dark and full terrors. the night is dark and full terrors. the night is dark and full terrors. the night is dark and full terrors. the night is dark and full terrors. the night is dark and full terrors. the night is dark and full terrors. the night is dark and full terrors. the night is dark and full terrors. the night is dark and full terrors. the night is dark and full terrors. the night is dark and full terrors. the night is dark and full terrors. the night is dark and full terrors. the night is dark and full terrors. the night is dark and full terrors. the night is dark and full terrors. the night is dark and full terrors. the night is dark and full terrors. the night is dark and full terrors. the night is dark and full terrors. the night is dark and full terrors. the night is dark and full terrors. the night is dark and full terrors. the night is dark and full terrors. the night is dark and full terrors. the night is dark and full terrors. the night is dark and full terrors. the night is dark and full terrors. the night is dark and full terrors. the night is dark and full terrors. the night is dark and full terrors. the night is dark and full terrors. the night is dark and full terrors. the night is dark and full terrors. the night is dark and full terrors. the night is dark and full terrors. the night is dark and full terrors. the night is dark and full terrors. the night is dark and full terrors. the night is dark and full terrors. the night is dark and full terrors.*


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*DIARY Entry #3

Ok so ive figured it out. Im stuck in this house with a Nudist, a sex addict, and a serial killer. 

:wayans*


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

*Diary Entry #IDK

So I'm 0-1 in comps so far, hoping to get a chance to play for veto and win that. I bet that gold would look sexy around my neck. But not as sexy as the HOH key...*


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*VETO CHALLENGE #1​*Hello houseguests and welcome to your first veto challenge of the season. We've got our two nominees up for eviction and they are: *The Acquired Taste and Cosmo Kramer.* But do not fret gentlemen, all you have to do is win this veto challenge and you can save yourself. Now, here's what we'll be playing.

TETRIS! Oh yes, you're welcome  This is a veto challenge so only the HOH, the two nominees up for eviction, and three other houseguests randomly-drawn via randomizer will participate in this game. Competing in this challenge are: *JunkheadX, The Acquired Taste, Cosmo Kramer, JoMoxRKO, a PIMP named STEINER, and HollywoodNightmare. No one else should be sending me scores except for these 6 houseguests!*

*Instructions:* You guys know how to play Tetris right? I'll be judging based on your final score, not however many lines you have. You will start at level 1. When you keep playing, I'm pretty sure the level rises, so yeah. You can play as many times as you want, just send me your final score. The first score you send me will be your final score. If you PM me a score that is higher than the previous score that you PM'd me, then I will not accept it. The first score you send is the first score I'll consider as your final. When you've got your final score, take a screenshot of it. If you don't know how to take a screenshot, simply google it, it should be there, it's not that hard. Once you have the screenshot, upload it to tinypic.com, copy the code, paste it on a PM, and send it to me. *You have 48 hours from this post to send me a score.* If you have more questions, shoot me a PM.

The winner of this POV will be critical as we're about to send our first houseguest home. Let the drama begin! Lie, cheat, and steal! Let's go!

*Link to the game --->* http://n-blox.com/


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I used to be obsessed with tetris, lets see if it pays off.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

lmao that game is actually hard


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

*diary entry #12 

feeling pretty confident i destroyed you all on that game :kanye *


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

About 10 hours left until the deadline fellas.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*VETO CHALLENGE #1 RESULTS​*All six houseguests have turned in their scores, wooo! Let's see how they did.



Spoiler: The Acquired Taste

















Spoiler: a PIMP named STEINER

















Spoiler: HollywoodNightmare

















Spoiler: JunkheadX

















Spoiler: JoMoxRKO

















Spoiler: Cosmo Kramer















With that, the winner of the first Power of Veto this season is...


Spoiler: Winner



*The Acquired Taste!* Congratulations. You now have the Power of Veto. You have the power to either save yourself or not use the power at all. If you choose to save yourself, JunkheadX will need to choose another houseguest to replace you as a nominee to be eliminated from the game. *Please let us know your decision in this thread.*


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

*I save myself and I select NasJayz to take my place. REMEMBER I SAID HE WOULD BE THE FIRST TO DIE.

P.S. In your face Junk.

EDIT: Oh wait. I don't choose who get nominated instead? Oh well. Anyway Junk, you best sleep with one eye open for the night is dark and full of terrors. the night is dark and full of terrors. the night is dark and full of terrors. the night is dark and full of terrors. the night is dark and full of terrors. the night is dark and full of terrors. the night is dark and full of terrors.the night is dark and full of terrors. the night is dark and full of terrors. the night is dark and full of terrors. the night is dark and full of terrors. the night is dark and full of terrors. the night is dark and full of terrors. the night is dark and full of terrors. the night is dark and full of terrors. the night is dark and full of terrors. the night is dark and full of terrors. the night is dark and full of terrors. the night is dark and full of terrors. the night is dark and full of terrors. the night is dark and full of terrors.the night is dark and full of terrors. the night is dark and full of terrors. the night is dark and full of terrors. the night is dark and full of terrors. the night is dark and full of terrors. the night is dark and full of terrors. the night is dark and full of terrors.*


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

I nominate *Vest In The World*

Let's get rid of the players who don't seem to not want to play and have an amazing competitive season guys.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

I agree Junk. 

Acquired went full beast mode in that game


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Holy hell Acquired Taste, that score is insane! 

When do we send in our votes Jam?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Day #5 Entry #1*

:sip


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*VOTING TIME #1​*Alright guys, we've come to the first voting period of the season. The houseguests up for eviction are *Cosmo Kramer and Vest In The World.* EVERYONE except for the HOH and the houseguests up for eviction will PM me to tell me who they wanted voted out of the game between Cosmo Kramer and Vest In The World. In case of a tie, this is when the HOH will cast their vote. But if there is no tie, then the HOH will not need to vote. So yeah, *PM me your votes NOW!*


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

I want reasons for both of you why you should stay in this house


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*EVICTION NIGHT #1*​We are here at our first eviction night. In this post, you will know the name of the first person eliminated from the game. *Cosmo Kramer and Vest In The World*, you have both been nominated to be eliminated from the game. Thank you both for participating thus far but someone has to be eliminated from the game. Here are the results.....


Spoiler: Results



*With a 7-5 vote, you are eliminated from this game...*


Spoiler



...


Spoiler



...


Spoiler



*Vest In The World!*











Next, I'll be posting the next HOH competition. But I'll let you all have the time to read this post so that you're all caught up. Btw, if you look at the OP of this thread, I have been updating the goings on of the game so you guys can keep up. Look for the HOH competition to be psoted soon.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*HOH CHALLENGE #2*​We'll be playing a card game that some of you may know called Cards against Humanity. Basically, I'll be posting 10 "cards" and *you'll use the following links to answer it ---> *http://s3.amazonaws.com/cah/CAH_MainGame.pdf *(To find the answers, USE THE WHITE CARDS that can be found on pages 3-25).* If there are two blanks in one "card" then you will provide two answers. *You will have 48 hours to do this.* Whoever can make me laugh the most with their answers will be the winner. *If you still don't get how to do this challenge, shoot me a PM.*

*CARDS*
1. What will always get you laid?
2. We never did find ___ but along the way, we sure learned a lot about ___.
3. I got 99 problems but ___ ain't one.
4. TSA guidelines now prohibit ___ on airplanes.
5. Instead of coal, Santa now gives bad children ___.
6. I get by with a little help from ___.
7. The party don't start til ___ walks in.
8. A romantic, candlelight dinner is incomplete without ___.
9. One word/phrase to describe WrestlingForum.
10. Thanks to ___, the world is a better place.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Day I don't even know:

We're to play Cards Against Humanity now, fuck I hate this game :side:


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

Cards against humanity. Now this should be fun. I can't wait to read the responses! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*So we PM you the answers or something? I've never heard of this game tbh :side:*


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

I tried to be as smooth as possible. I was going to say Nazi Germany for one of them but that would cause controversy :side:

*Confession #5-I think*

*I probz won.*

Note: If anyone wants to take that answer. Go for it....I hope you lose


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

*diary entry #13

i play this game all the time, feelin confident with the answers i chose.

*


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

NoyK said:


> *So we PM you the answers or something? I've never heard of this game tbh :side:*


Read the challenge post again. All the instructions are there. It's very clear as to what you need to do.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

^

:side:

*Confession #6*

*Lol, Fail*


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I love this game, I own this game, I'll probably lose.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Am I allowed to participate as the former HOH?


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

JunkheadX said:


> Am I allowed to participate as the former HOH?


Of course not


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

*Diary entry #4


I never heard of this game but it sounds intresting.*


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

JunkheadX said:


> Am I allowed to participate as the former HOH?


Oh right, I forgot to mention. No you cannot participate because you won HOH last time. You cannot be HOH in back-to-back challenges. Thanks for making me clear that up (Y)


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Day #Ihavenofuckingideawhatdayitis

Arrow returns today. Gonna' get myself some shrimp fried tacos and chicken nuggets and call it a night.*


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

Two of you still haven't turned in your HOH challenge. I won't PM you guys anymore to remind you from now on. There's about 5 more hours until the deadline.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*HOH CHALLENGE #2 RESULTS​*So I'm pretty disappointed with the lack of activity in the game so far. Two people didn't turn in their challenge: *The Manowarrior and Cosmo Kramer.* So again, you both won't be able to compete in the POV challenge. I fell asleep so that gave you guys even more time after the deadline. It's 11 hours after the deadline and still not everyone sent something in so yeah, disappointing. Anyway, here's the top three that made me laugh. Won't say who wrote what or which one was the winner but I just wanted you all to have an idea of the top three I chose from.



Spoiler



1. What will always get you laid? *Morgan freeman’s voice *

2. We never did find* Daniel Radcliffs delicious asshole* but along the way, we sure learned a lot about *Harry Potter erotica*. 

3. I got 99 problems but *running out of semen * ain't one. 

4. TSA guidelines now prohibit *doin it in the butt* on airplanes. 

5. Instead of coal, Santa now gives bad children, *Michael Jackson*

6. I get by with a little help from *the Kool-Aid man*.

7. The party don't start til *the Jewish fraternities *walks in.

8. A romantic, candlelight dinner is incomplete without *an erection lasting more than four hours*.

9. One word/phrase to describe WrestlingForum. *My soul*

10. Thanks to *Batman*, the world is a better place.





Spoiler



1. What will always get you laid?* Dick Fingers*
2. We never did find *Asians who aren't good at math,* but along the way, we sure learned a lot about *Tentacle Porn*.
3. I got 99 problems but not *mouth herpes* ain't one.
4. TSA guidelines now prohibit *having anuses for eyes* on airplanes.
5. Instead of coal, Santa now gives bad children* an endless stream of diarrhea*.
6. I get by with a little help from *German dungeon porn*.
7. The party don't start til *Miley Cyrus at 55 *walks in.
8. A romantic, candlelight dinner is incomplete without a *sad handjob*.
9. One word/phrase to describe WrestlingForum. *Black People*
10. Thanks to *Morgan Freeman's voice*, the world is a better place.





Spoiler



*1.* What will always get you laid? _Feeding Rosie O'Donnell._

*2.* We never did find _Genuine Human Connection_ but along the way, we sure learned a lot about _Gloryholes_.

*3.* I got 99 problems but _Pulling Out_ ain't one.

*4.* TSA guidelines now prohibit _Necrophilia_ on airplanes.

*5.* Instead of coal, Santa now gives bad children _Lockjaw_.

*6.* I get by with a little help from _Nickelback_.

*7.* The party don't start til _BATMAN!!!_ walks in.

*8.* A romantic, candlelight dinner is incomplete without _A Sad Handjob_.

*9.* One word/phrase to describe WrestlingForum. _An Endless Stream Of Diarrhoea._

*10.* Thanks to _The Gays_, the world is a better place.


*And the winner is.....*


Spoiler



*Rodgers!*


With that, this challenge has ended. HOH winner, please post on here who you want to nominate for eviction. And everybody, please be more active. Post your diary room entries for the laughs and whatever.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Glad I made you laugh Jam :mark:

I'll have to think on who I want to put up. I won't keep you waiting long though.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

*diary entry #14 

i was really sure i would win or atleast get mentioned for "TSA guidelines now prohibit kids with ass cancer on airplanes and instead of coal, Santa now gives bad children erectile dysfunction" 

im gonna drink a 26er of rum and cry myself to sleep.*


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

*Diary entry #5


I taught I would of done good on this challenge oh well maybe next time.*


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

So I guess my tactic to set myself apart didn't work, shame


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Dammit, 2nd. :lol

Rodgers deserves it though, that Michael Jackson phrase killed me :lmao :lmao*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I'm going to put up *Manowarrior* and *Cosmo Kramer* because they didn't submit answers to the challenge.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

NoyK said:


> *Dammit, 2nd. :lol
> 
> Rodgers deserves it though, that Michael Jackson phrase killed me :lmao :lmao*


:lol Thanks man


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Ight just got a PM from Jam saying that Cosmo is leaving the game so I'm gonna put up *JoMoxRKO* instead. Good luck.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

*Confession #7*

*Reading those made my day

Kudos to whoever put that MJ line, you da man :haha*


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*VETO CHALLENGE #2​*fpalm to those of you who already submitted a vote as to who you want eliminated from the game. Well anyway, the following houseguests will be competing in this veto challenge: *Rodgers, The Manowarrior, JoMoxRKO, The Acquired Taste, Noyk, Curry.* The way houseguests are chosen to play for the veto challenge is the HOH gets to play, the two nominees get to play, then three randomly-drawn houseguests in case you guys were wondering. *ONLY THESE SIX HOUSEGUESTS WILL BE PARTICIPATING IN THIS CHALLENGE.*

Since we're in a wrestling forum, why not have trivia about wrestling as the next challenge right? Well here you go. *PLEASE DON'T USE GOOGLE TO FIND THE ANSWERS.* Hell, even if you do use Google, you probably won't find the answers to these questions anyway. *In case of a tie, I'll be putting the names of the houseguests who tied in a randomizer and that'll break the tie.*

*INSTRUCTIONS:* This should be pretty easy. Copy and paste the following quiz and *BOLD* your answers. If you do it any other way, I will not accept your entry. As always, PM me your entry. *You have 48 hours to do this.*



> 1. Who is billed as the first person to kick out of the Superfly Splash?
> 
> A. Bob Backlund
> B. Sandman
> ...


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Glad I'm not part of this comp. #JamisSatan


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

What the fuck is with #5 Jam?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Well I'm fucked on this one.
I'll send it later tonight.*


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Shit, forgot about this. Only remembered this when JamJam PM'ed me. Anyway, I'll participate in the game this time.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

yay I don't have to participate.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

Still waiting on two of you to complete this challenge.


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

Jamjam22 said:


> Still waiting on two of you to complete this challenge.



Big Brother is being really bossy this year giving 48hours to complete a challenge and then chasing everyone up half way through the time. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

TapOutTaylor said:


> Big Brother is being really bossy this year giving 48hours to complete a challenge and then chasing everyone up half way through the time.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Is that so?


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

Jamjam22 said:


> Is that so?



Iim going back to hiding under my bed! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*VETO CHALLENGE #2 RESULTS​*It's an hour and a half passed the deadline and not all of you completed this challenge. Disappointed but oh well. Here are the answers, the scores, and the POV winner.



Spoiler: Answers



1. Who is billed as the first person to kick out of the Superfly Splash?

A. Bob Backlund
B. Sandman
*C. Tommy Dreamer*
D. Don Muraco

2. What was the name of Rick Steiner's hand puppet?

A. Mine
*B. Alex*
C. Scotty
D. Chucky

3. Who gave the Rock his first pair of wrestling trunks?

A. Jerry Lawler
B. His dad
C. Tony Atlas
*D. Haku*

4. Who was driving the Hummer that nearly killed Kevin Nash? (Never officially said but heavily implied)

A. Randy Savage
B. Hollywood Hogan
*C. Eric Bischoff*
D. Sid Vicious

5. Which of the following won an OVW title?

*A. Mohamad Ali*
B. Sadaam Hussein
C. Barack Obama
D. Joe Frazier

6. What were Hulk Hogan and Buster Douglas going to do after Douglas was guest referee on The Main Event III?

A. Train
B. Make a movie
*C. Go out drinking*
D. Beat up Bobby Heenan

7. What stable were Raven and Mick Foley a part of before reuniting in Raven's Nest?

*A. The Cartel*
B. Slaughterhouse
C. Nightmares Inc.
D. The Clan





Spoiler: Scores



Rodgers - 3/7
The Manowarrior - 1/7
*JoMoxRKO - 6/7
The Acquired Taste - 6/7*
Noyk - 0/7
Curry - 4/7


Like I said in case of a tie, I'll be using the randomizer to determine the winner.


Spoiler: Winner



*JoMoxRKO!* Let us know in here if you want to use the veto or not. You can save yourself, save Manowarrior, or decide not to use the Power of Veto. If you choose to save yourself, Rodgers will need to name a replacement nominee. Please let us know your decision soon. *Just post it in this thread.*


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*FUCK YEAH BITCH!! I told yall not to underestimate me! YO RODGERS WATCH YOUR BACK KID.*


I happily choose to use the power of veto on................










*MYSELF*  :flip


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

JoMoxRKO uses the veto to save himself. Rodgers, you need to choose a replacement nominee.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

The HOH being clowned twice in a row. :mj2


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I had 1 right on that whole quiz. Glad I wasn't part of that comp.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Congrats JoMoxRKO

I'm going to put up *JunkheadX*


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Voting Time #2​*It's time to vote again. *The Manowarrior and JunkheadX* are on the block. Everyone except the HOH (Rodgers) and the two nominees will be sending me their votes. In case of a tie, the HOH will cast a vote. Go ahead and PM me right now.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Backdoored :lmao

Cowards :ti


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*I didn't participate in the last challenge because I knew absolutely no answers. :mj2*


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

6/7? :what?

I only knew 2 of them...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

It's good to know my legacy is still going strong.


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

I would have got 4/7 and that was pretty much guess work. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

My vote is in, interested to see how this plays out.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*EVICTION NIGHT #2​*So one of you haven't turned in your vote yet but the majority of the votes have been casted for one particular houseguest so that one person's vote won't really matter. However, I'd like to have all votes in next time but if it's a majority like now, then I'll probably post the results. Anyway, let's get down to it.

The second houseguest evicted from the big brother house.....


Spoiler



*The Manowarrior!*


Next, I'll be posting the HOH challenge right after this. I already know what the challenge will be so please turn in your stuff on time because this will sort of be a timed challenge.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

*diary entry #? 

bye manowarrior*

roud


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

.


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

How are you scoring it? How I score the PWA? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

TapOutTaylor said:


> How are you scoring it? How I score the PWA?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Pretty much.


----------



## Frakkles (Oct 9, 2012)

I don't even watch wrestling anymore... :hayden


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Looks like we may need a new challenge.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey I survived :layne


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Will never understand why people sign up for these games and don't pay attention fpalm


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Day #..fuck it don't even care about counting days anymore

Been hiding because of the shitstorm over Roman Reigns winning the Royal Rumble.
Going to build a pillow fort tonight while I watch RAW. *


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

lol i don't watch wrestling anymore but i'll try my best here.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

*Day # Eleventyseven


I have no idea what's going on i'm in my room wathing porn um er wrestling yeah wrestling. I have no idea what PWA is but I hope I do ok.*


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Is this still going on with RAW being cancelled or a highlights show or a benoit memorial show or whatever?


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*THIS CHALLENGE HAS BEEN CANCELLED DUE TO RAW BEING CANCELLED WHICH MEANS TAPINGS WILL FOR MAIN EVENT AND SMACKDOWN WILL BE DELAYED.*

Will post a new challenge later.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

*Day #IDK

The house is very quiet lately...almost too quiet if you ask me. Maybe it's the calm before the storm.*


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

*Day #potato


Walking around the house to see if anyone else is alive did a zombie apocalypse happen while iwas watching por.... wrestling is this the walking dead???*


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*HOH CHALLENGE #3​*Alright so because of the blizzard, it has caused Raw and Smackdown to be cancelled this week I believe so here's a new challenge. You now have 5 pieces of candy. You have to choose which houseguests you want to give your 5 pieces of candy to. For example, you can give 5 pieces of candy to The Acquired Taste or you can give 1 piece of candy to The Acquired Taste, 1 piece of candy to Frakkles, and 3 pieces of candy to TapoutTaylor. The rule is that you need to get rid of all 5 pieces of your candy. If you don't give a piece of candy, that piece of candy will count towards your total. The winner of this challenge is the person with the *LEAST* amount of candy given to them. *You have 48 hours to get this challenge done.* Hopefully you all get it in earlier since it's a pretty easy challenge. *So yeah, PM me your moves.*

Go!

*I forgot to mention.....Rodgers is ineligible to participate in this competition because he was HOH last time so don't give him any candy.*


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

*Diary entry #5

Oh! A piece of candy!









*


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

What if I just eat all the candy given to me before you can count it so I have none?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Day #whydoieventypeindayifidontknowwhatdayitis

Nutella toasts. That is all.*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Jamjam22 said:


> *I forgot to mention.....Rodgers is ineligible to participate in this competition because he was HOH last time so don't give him any candy.*


Aww I wanted some candy :grande


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Rodgers said:


> Aww I wanted some candy :grande


Don't worry there's a guy a couple blocks away near a school giving out candy.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

*Confession #8(right?)*

*If Rodgers doesn't change his avy I will sacrifice him to Michael Jackson :side: Fearless Brie Brie Mode*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> *Confession #8(right?)*
> 
> *If Rodgers doesn't change his avy I will sacrifice him to Michael Jackson :side: Fearless Brie Brie Mode*


*No idea what confession this is lol*

Nikki Bella :banderas

Nikki >>>>> Brie


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Rodgers said:


> *No idea what confession this is lol*
> 
> Nikki Bella :banderas
> 
> Nikki >>>>> Brie


She would look a lot better without those big ass breast implants. I hate women that do that. Other than her boobs :grin2:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> She would look a lot better without those big ass breast implants. I hate women that do that. Other than her boobs :grin2:


Ahhh come on man, her boobs are great lol. I prefer real ones but hers are :banderas 


Btw I went to the truck with the free candy. I never want candy again after what I saw


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Brie > Nikki.


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Nikki > Brie .


corrected!


----------



## Frakkles (Oct 9, 2012)

You guys do realise they are identical twins, right? Aside from the boob job and the lack of meat on Brie's ribs, they are EXACTLY THE SAME...

Either way, anyone who would date John Cena is obviously a cunt.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Nikki's the type of bitch who would want you to go down on her without ever blowing you.


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

Frakkles said:


> You guys do realise they are identical twins, right? Aside from the boob job and the lack of meat on Brie's ribs, they are EXACTLY THE SAME...
> 
> Either way, anyone who would date John Cena is obviously a cunt.


Obviously as they are twins but it is because of the differences you mentioned above that Nikki is the Master Twin and Brie is the lesser twin!


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

How about this, Paige > Both Bellas combined!


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> How about this, Paige > Both Bellas combined!



Okay here we go


















Eva Marie > All


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

TapOutTaylor said:


> Okay here we go
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fuck Eva. Lilian Garcia > Eva Marie

If I had the chance though...I would :side:


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Eva's got nothing on Paige.


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

#AllRedEverything 



Don't get me wrong I'm not saying any of these women are ugly in any form they are all great these are just the personal opinions of TapOutTaylor! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*8 HOURS TIL THE DEADLINE.*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> How about this, Paige > Both Bellas combined!





TapOutTaylor said:


> Eva Marie > All



At least you didn't say AJ Lee. 

But it's actually Nikki > all. 

The Nikki hate in this house has to go ut


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Rodgers said:


> At least you didn't say AJ Lee.
> 
> But it's actually Nikki > all.
> 
> The Nikki hate in this house has to go ut


Nikki's breast implants need to go ut

And don't think I forgot about you too Eva unkout

Natalya has real boobs...right? RIGHT!? I guess only Tyson knows :cry

im sorry Rodgers


----------



## Frakkles (Oct 9, 2012)

You guys have no standards. Give me Layla over any of the above.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*HOH CHALLENGE #3 RESULTS​*Another challenge where not all of you participated. Oh well. I hope everyone participates in the next one. Like I said, I won't be PMing you guys to remind you guys about challenges. You gotta check this thread daily and see if there's a challenge or not. The best to do that is to check the OP of this thread. I link it to the latest challenge or post we're on so yeah, check it out. Here are the results.



> HollywoodNightmare - 2 pieces of candy
> a PIMP named STEINER - 9 pieces of candy (no showed)
> JoMoxRKO - 11 pieces of candy (no showed)
> The Acquired Taste - 6 pieces of candy
> ...


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*I've been checking this daily how did I miss the last challenge? Dammit :mj2*


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

kinda sad i missed sign ups...


----------



## Frakkles (Oct 9, 2012)

I nominate *Rodgers* and *HollywoodNightmare* for eviction.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Looks like I gotta win veto.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*VETO CHALLENGE #3​*Alright, this'll be the easiest challenge of the season so far. Welcome to the Big Brother Auction! Your instructions here are simple. There will be FIVE ITEMS up for grabs. You have $500 to bid on these five items. It's up to you as to how you want to spend your $500. You can bid all $500 on item #1 or you can bid $250 on item #1 , $100 on item #2 , and $50 on item #3 , and $100 on item #4 . It's your choice. If there is a tie on bids on an item, I will use the randomizer and the the randomizer will choose who the item goes to. You must use all $500. I will calculate if your total bids equal to $500 so yeah, make sure they equal to $500.

*Participants in this challenge: Frakkles, Rodgers, HollywoodNightmare, The Acquired Taste, NoyK, NasJayz.*

Like always, you have 48 hours to PM me your bids. Your first bids are your final bids unless I see something wrong with them.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

So if we hold onto the money, you pay up on finale night right jam?


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey guys just over here rusting away while everyone else participates in challenges.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

oh fuck i forgot to send in the candy challenge

dammit


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*VETO CHALLENGE #3 RESULTS​*Oh Big Brother Auction. This is my favorite challenge ever so this won't be the last time you'll see it in the game for sure. Here are the results!

*Item #1*


Spoiler



You have won the Power of Veto!


Spoiler: Winner



*The Acquired Taste*





*Item #2*


Spoiler



You have won rep!


Spoiler: Winner



*HollywoodNightmare*





*Item #3*


Spoiler



Lifetime supply of (insert favorite alcoholic drink)!


Spoiler: Winner



*NasJayz*





*Item #4*


Spoiler



A BLT Sandwich!


Spoiler: Winner



*Had to go to the randomizer here but the winner for this one is - Rodgers!*





*Item #5*


Spoiler



You win nothing! This basket doesn't contain anything, sorry.


Spoiler: Winner



*NasJayz*





As always, the POV winner will post in this thread what their move is. Will the veto be used or not? Stay tuned to find out!


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

At least I won rep. Now how about making me the happiest person in this house Acquired Taste? Could use that veto being used on me...


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

HAHA. Won Power of Veto...AGAIN. If y'all want to get off the chopping block, holler at ya boy. Anyway,* I choose to save HollywoodNightmare.* If y'all know what's good for ya, ya'll should vote like your boy this next eviction night.

PAYCE OUT!


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

So with The Acquired Taste using the Veto on HollywoodNightmare, Frakkles will need to name a replacement nominee. Please do so in this thread Frakkles.


----------



## Frakkles (Oct 9, 2012)

You fucking idiot.

I nominate *The Acquired Taste* for eviction.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Frakkles said:


> *You fucking idiot.*
> 
> I nominate The Acquired Taste for eviction.





OP said:


> When the HOH chooses someone new as a nominee, he can't choose the POV winner as a replacement nominee.


How bout that? You geek. HOHs stay losing to me.


----------



## Frakkles (Oct 9, 2012)

That's bullshit.

You're still a fucking idiot. You don't get how the game is played and it's why you won't win.

Works out better this way anyway.

I nominate *TapOutTaylor* for eviction. Don't expect to last much longer Milo.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Whatever. I'll just do my thing and you stay mad.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Voting Time #3​*Alright, it's voting time once again. The houseguests that are on the block are: *Rodgers and TapOutTaylor.* The two houseguests up for elimination cannot vote and the HOH winner (Frakkles) will only vote in case of a tie. The rest of you can vote. Please get in your votes soon. PM them to me now. Go!


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Feels good to be sitting on the couch this time jamjam.


----------



## Frakkles (Oct 9, 2012)

JunkheadX said:


> Feels good to be sitting on the couch this time jamjam.



You're welcome.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

*Confession #8-probably*

*This is probably the hardest decision on who I'll evict considering I both get along with each :hmm: This will be very interesting*


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The back and forth between Frakkles and Acquired Taste is fun to watch. Also so glad I'm sitting here on the couch with the veto around my neck.


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

Oh snap! 

What did I do to get nominated! Not nice! I'm going back under the bed! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Because you're Jobberrang? :shrug


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Still won nothing :mj2*


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Eviction Night #3​*This has been the most exciting round of the game so far and the game seems to be getting good from here on out. I think I can see who's aligned with who now but yeah, I predict that things are about to be even more entertaining. Here are the results of the eviction.

*You have been eliminated from the Big Brother house.....*


Spoiler



*TapOu*


Spoiler



*Rodgers! Disappointing showing from one of the BB veterans on this forum. You should throw everyone under the bus as your final act before leaving the house *








Spoiler: Remaining Houseguests



HollywoodNightmare
a PIMP named STEINER
JoMoxRKO
The Acquired Taste
TapOutTaylor
JunkheadX
BrutusIsNotMyName
NoyK
Curry
Frakkles
NasJayz


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

*Things are heating up in the Big Brother house!* (am i rite?)


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*HOH Challenge #4​*Now we can do the PWA challenge I believe. *I'm only going to be scoring for Monday Night Raw.* The instructions here are simple. Post 8 wrestlers who you think will be showing up the most on Raw and hitting finishers and all that. Then two more wrestlers as your backups just in case of a tie. If there's somehow still a tie, then I'll be using the randomizer. The scoring will be the same as PWA. PM me your picks.

Sample of what I'm looking for


> John Cena
> Big Show
> Kane
> Roman Reigns
> ...


*Your picks are due before Raw begins. If you don't get them in on time then you simply can't win HOH but you won't be penalized for missing this challenge. Frakkles, you can't participate in this challenge because you are the previous HOH.*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*told you to watch your back Rodgers.

DONT LET THA DOOR HIT YA ON THE WAY OUT!*

Damn were already down to 11 houseguest and i guess this is where things start to pick up.

Well let the games begin motherfuckers. :curry2


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

After the next two evictions, we'll be at the point where everybody evicted gets to chill in the jury house. Unless of course Jammy goes with a 9 person jury.


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

Oh Snap!!

I thought i was gone for sure guess its good to hide under the bed...


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

NoyK said:


> *Still won nothing :mj2*


I feel your pain brotha.



TapOutTaylor said:


> Oh Snap!!
> 
> I thought i was gone for sure guess its good to hide in the closet...


Fixed.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*HOH Challenge #4 Results​*


> NoyK - 59
> NasJayz - 47
> JunkheadX - 53
> TapOutTaylor - 62
> ...


Congratulations to the new HOH. Please make your nominations known in the thread. After that will be the veto challenge as you all know. Not enough Diary Room confessionals going on lately. Like I said, these will come into play a little later on in the game. Or maybe it won't? Who knows. I suggest doing them though.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Jamjam22 said:


> *HOH Challenge #4 Results​*Congratulations to the new HOH. Please make your nominations known in the thread. After that will be the veto challenge as you all know. Not enough Diary Room confessionals going on lately. Like I said, these will come into play a little later on in the game. Or maybe it won't? Who knows. I suggest doing them though.


Noted


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Coerced Diary Entry #1 

I'm here so I don't get fined.

We're on another level now folks. We got some sneaky fuckers in our midst pulling strings no one else can even see, we got people throwing out Scooby-doo "would've gotten away with it"-type meltdowns when their plans go sour and we got at least one person who knows what the fuck a "Jury House" is.

That's where we've got to. All those weeks we've wasted along the way, Pimp working on his limp-wristed technique as often as friction-burn will allow, HN studying the facts and the figures until he can tell you the precise second Jimmy Uso will next hit a finisher on TV, Junk listening to more angsty music than a white, middle class teenager with parents who "just don't understand", Brutus working on volumes 7-12 of "ThingsThatAreNotMyName", Nasjayz piloting a new scheme to perfect membership giveaways, Frakkles throwing darts at a picture of TAT, TAT drawing abstract pictures that will later be used to document the descent into insanity of a mentally ill man when subjected to the harshness of big brother, NoyK doing nothing because that's what he knows, TapOutTaylor scouring the internet for a less depressing clothing brand to promote and JoMoxRKO still trying to convince everyone that Lucha Underground is worth watching and could really go somewhere.

And then there's me, I'm just sitting here wondering when we'll get to play games again.

Echoing the thoughts of any man as he prepares for Valentine's Day: "Will this do?"


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*ALWAYS SECOND PLACE :fuckthis*


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

*confession #10*

*This house is getting very....awkward lately. From Steiner's absence(or him locking himself in his bedroom to smoke some blunts) to Frakkles hanging up Layla posters all over the house to Acquires random outbursts in the middle of the night to TapOut hiding under the bed for God knows how long to JoMos meddling to NoyK crying himself to sleep because he can't win challenges to HN's mind control studying and techniques to NasJayz(doing God knows what) to Junk playing mafia with imaginary friends in the backyard. Maybe it was because of Rodgers leaving or alliances starting to deform. This is interesting :hmm:*


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I won? 










*Diary Entry:

So I won HOH this week, it's awesome. It'll be nice not sweating it out this week, this week I control my own fate. Now to head upstairs and check out my new room, but I leave you with this.*


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*I'll be locked in my room eating pistachio ice cream all night :cry*


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Will have noms up when I get home.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

i forgot curry lol


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I have decided to nominate *Frakkles* and *JoMoxRKO* for the week. Best of luck in the veto guys and nothing personal.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Veto Challenge #4​*I'm gonna have you guys play an old classic arcade game here: Space Invaders! The challenge is simple really, get the highest score and you win. You can play this game multiple times. When you think you've gotten the best score that you can, PM me a screenshot of your score. The first PM you send me of your score will be your final score. So if you get a higher score than the first PM, then too bad. To screenshot your score, your score will appear on the upper left hand side of the game once all your lives has been used. The instructions on how to play is on the website so just follow that. Basically the arrow keys and the space bar are your controls. 48 hours to do this challenge. *Remember, not everyone is participating in this challenge.*

*Participants:* HollywoodNightmare, JoMoxRKO, Frakkles, Curry, JunkheadX, The Acquired Taste
*Link to Space Invaders:* http://www.pacxon4u.com/space-invaders/


----------



## Frakkles (Oct 9, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> I have decided to nominate *Frakkles* and *JoMoxRKO* for the week. Best of luck in the veto guys and *nothing personal*.


:banderas

Ya, sure.


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

Entry #?

Hmmm tensions seem to be rising over the last few challenges things are getting interesting in the house. Looks like a storm is coming... now where is my popcorn so i can watch from my cave under the bed.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Im just here chillin like :justsayin*


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

*Diary Entry #?

So when I woke up today, I decided to see what was so good under TapOutTaylor's bed. Turns out it was a whole stack of playboys and a whole stash of cocaine. So I stole it all. Also I found the only toilet in this cave of his and took a massive shit in it and clogged the toilet.*

So yeah who wants to party with TapOut's coke?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Day# 358659322¾ 


i'm cin mfy romo with ym lifetimae psubply onf jameson irpsih whiskey and watcdhing wwe netwrok anybone want uto cmome oon in gio alhead thoe door is alayws openk.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Veto Challenge #4 Results​*


> HollywoodNightmare - 12,420
> JoMoxRKO - 12,290
> Frakkles - 14,280
> Curry - 0
> ...


TAT racks up another POV win here. Let us know if you want to use the Power of Veto on JoMoxRKO or Frakkles or not at all to keep the nominations the same.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Damn this wasnt my game.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

*Nope, don't want to use my POV here. Frakkles and JoMoxRKO can burn.*


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Voting Time #4​*The Acquired Taste has chosen not to use his Power of Veto so the nominees stay the same. Time to decide who's being eliminated from this game between *JoMoxRKO and Frakkles*. The HOH will be the tie-breaker in case of a tie in votes. 

The only people able to vote here are: *a PIMP named STEINER, The Acquired Taste, TapOutTaylor, JunkheadX, BrutusIsNotMyName, NoyK, Curry, NasJayz.*

Please PM me your votes and do them asap.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*Diary Entry
*

_Another day in the house, another one bites the dust.

I think the other players are underestimating me and that's just too bad for them. They won't see it coming until it hits them.

So HN found a stash of cocaine in the house, he left it in the wrong room though, mine. There's no more cocaine anymore hehehe. JUNKIE.

Although I was so fucked that I couldn't even compete in the Veto competition, no matter, I'm not going anywhere._


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

If you all know what's good for you, you'll get Frakkles out of the house. Cos with all the POV Challenges I'm winning, it's only a matter of time before I win a HOH Challenge...


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Eviction Night #4​*This is the first time that the Veto hasn't been used I believe. To whoever is eliminated from the game right now, thank you for participating. I hope you had fun and maybe after knowing that you're evicted, maybe you'll throw your alliance members under the bus :grin2: Here are the results of eviction night #4 .

You are eliminated from this game.....


Spoiler



*With a vote of 5-3, you have been evicted from this house.....*


Spoiler



*Frakkles*!





Expect the HOH challenge sometime tomorrow. Liking the pace of this game and hopefully it continues. Participation is still a problem but I think we've removed the inactive people already, not sure. But until the next HOH challenge, enjoy the steak dinner that Big Brother has given you all.

Ciao.


Spoiler: Remaining Houseguests



HollywoodNightmare
a PIMP named STEINER
JoMoxRKO
The Acquired Taste
TapOutTaylor
JunkheadX
BrutusIsNotMyName
NoyK
Curry
NasJayz


----------



## Frakkles (Oct 9, 2012)

Gotten rid of by the fakes because I'm not fake. That's ironic...

As long as that manipulative, two faced, lying fake HN doesn't win, I'm good.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Don't let the doot hit ya on your way out Frakkles.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Frakkles said:


> That's bullshit.
> 
> You're still a fucking idiot. You don't get how the game is played and it's why you won't win.
> 
> ...


:lel

How bout that Frakkles?


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

_The Final 10_


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

WOW. Not only did i survive an eviction but I made it to the final 10.

All i can say is thank you to those who did not vote against me i really do appreciate it. And to those that did vote against me. Well i got _three_ words for ya...... 

*GAME ON BITCH!*


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

JoMoxRKO said:


> WOW. Not only did i survive an eviction but I made it to the final 10.
> 
> All i can say is thank you to those who did not vote against me i really do appreciate it. And to those that did vote against me. Well i got _three_ words for ya......
> 
> *GAME ON BITCH!*


You have me to thank buddy and don't you forget it :cudi


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*HOH Challenge #5​*It's all about the classics so far. So for this challenge, we'll be playing yet another classic game: Snake. Your instructions are simple. Your difficulty must be put in *Worm mode.* If I see that you played in Slug or Python mode, I won't even PM you back and tell you to do the challenge over again, you'll just be disqualified for this challenge. After you die in the game, take a screenshot of your score and PM it to me. As always, your first PM will be your final score. HollywoodNightmare cannot participate in this challenge because of being HOH last time.

*Link to Snake:* http://www.playpacmanonline.net/2009/03/play-snake-online-for-free.html

48 hours til the deadline. Go.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I doubt it I will win but I sent in my score.


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

I will get my score in tomorrow as I'm out and about all of today. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

*Diary Entry:

I'm so glad I don't have to play snake, but I'm gonna miss my HOH room, I wonder if anybody would notice if I took the king sized bed out of there and put one of the small beds everybody else has up there instead...

Also we're out of Rum. This could be bad. I NEED MY RUM!*


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

I have to forfeit this challenge as I can't do it.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*I'll do this one tomorrow.

Anyway











Damn.*


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*HOH Challenge #5​*Again a challenge goes by where not everyone turns in a score. Oh well. I hope that the HOH this time around puts up the inactive players. To get the game going, the veto challenge won't require any of you to turn in anything. But just look out for that once the nominations are up.



> a PIMP named STEINER - 0
> JoMoxRKO - 858
> _*The Acquired Taste - 6695*_
> TapOutTaylor - 878
> ...


You know the drill. Let us know who you nominate to be evicted from this game.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

My score for that would've been like 20. :lol

Side note with Acquired Taste winning, this may lead to the house being burned down. I see him hanging out upstairs playing god.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

I nominate *NoyK* and *NasJayz*.

God has forgotten you boys.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*6695

HOW *


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

:hb

Am I being backdoored, any more arcade games that ATAT will laways win and i'll kill a bitch.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Avoided the block, woo!


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Veto Challenge and Results #5​*So with the inactivity going on right now, I decided not to really have a challenge for you guys here. Instead, I'll be using the randomizer. Let me explain. The name of the six participants in this challenge will be put in the randomizer. The first name to come up five times wins the Power of Veto. Simple as that.

*Participants:* The Acquired Taste, NoyK, NasJayz, Curry, JomoxRKO, and TapOutTaylor.

---

And the winner of the Power of Veto.....


Spoiler: POV Winner



*TapOutTaylor!* That was a close one. Both Curry and NoyK were within one more appearance on the top of list before getting the Veto but TapOutTaylor's name came out. Congrats on the win. Now tell us if you want to use the veto on Noyk or NasJayz or not use it at all.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

I haven't participanted in one veto yet :hmm:

Am I being screwed?


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> I haven't participanted in one veto yet :hmm:
> 
> Am I being screwed?


Nope. Blame the randomizer. Maybe I should start posting screenshots of the randomizer so that it can show you guys how people for the veto are being picked.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> I haven't participanted in one veto yet :hmm:
> 
> Am I being screwed?


Yes don't listen to him you're being screwed worse than Bret at the 97 Survivor Series.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

#JamisSatan


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

@a PIMP named STEINER, are you even still in this game?


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

I feel as if I'm Donnie and Acquired is Frankie.


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

I win. Da fuq. Since I'm not up for eviction I will not be using POV 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Voting Time #5​*You guys know how this works. Everyone except the nominees and the HOH gets to vote here. In case of a tie, then the HOH will break the tie by casting their vote. So who are you guys sending home this time: *NoyK or NasJayz.*

Also, watch out for an announcement to be made when Eviction Night #5 is posted. Get your votes in!


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Uh oh announcement coming. Wonder what it could be about*. :rockwut 
*
Jury maybe??*


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Double eviction!? :no

IDK who to vote considering IDK neither


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Eviction Night #5​*Let's get to it. Here are the results.


Spoiler



*With a vote of 3-2, you have been eliminated from this game.....*


Spoiler



*NoyK!*





Now for the announcement I've been telling you guys. I have decided to eliminate a PIMP named STEINER from this game as well. After several attempts at trying to see if he's still participating in this thing, he hasn't responded so I'm eliminating him from the game. There will be 7 jury members for this game and we're at that time now. With pimp being inactive af, NoyK will be the first member of the jury. You guys know what a jury is right? The jury is ultimately the people who choose who wins this game at the end. *If you're part of the jury, please be paying attention to the game so you can have a basis as to who you think should win this game when it gets to the final two.*



Spoiler: Remaining Houseguests



HollywoodNightmare
JoMoxRKO
The Acquired Taste
TapOutTaylor
JunkheadX
BrutusIsNotMyName
Curry
NasJayz





Spoiler: Jury



NoyK


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Well shit, down to elite 8 now boys!

Time to get down and dirty.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

So the story is Big Brother found Steiner in his locked room unconsious with bongs,drugs and alcohol next to him?

We'll miss you

#LongLive


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*HOH Challenge #6​*Hey guys, so I want this BB game to be done with before I get too busy with my college classes. So with this challenge, there will be two HOH's. In case of a tie, I'll be using the randomizer. It's another trivia quiz so do your best. So with there being two HOH's, there will be 4 nominees. One HOH will nominate two people and the other HOH will nominate two people as well. Which also means that there will be two veto challenge winners when we get to the veto challenge. The Acquired Taste, you won't be able to participate in this HOH challenge. Actually, go ahead since this is a pretty huge moment in the game.

As always, you have 48 hours to do the trivia quiz. PM me with your answers.


> 1. What did Cactus Jack bring to the ring at Halloween Havoc 1991?
> 
> A. A chainsaw
> B. Bones
> ...


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*HOH Challenge #6 Results​*


Spoiler: Answers



1. What did Cactus Jack bring to the ring at Halloween Havoc 1991?

*A. A chainsaw*
B. Bones
C. A stretcher
D. Missy Hyatt

2. Who won the first Jesse the Body Award?

A. Ultimate Warrior
B. Dino Bravo
C. Andre the Giant
*D. Rick Rude*

3. What animal did George Steele compare to King Kong Bundy?

A. Gorilla
B. Ostrich
*C. Hippopotamus*
D. Tiger

4. Where did the first recorded steel cage match take place?

*A. Atlanta, Georgia*
B. Mexico City, Mexico
C. New York City, New York
D. Baltimore, Maryland

5. How long did it take Bruno Sammartino to defeat Buddy Rogers to win the WWWF World Title?

A. 61:19.
B. 14:28.
*C. 0:48*
D. 2:38.





> *HollywoodNightmare - 5/5*
> JoMoxRKO - 4/5
> *The Acquired Taste - 5/5*
> TapOutTaylor - 0/5
> ...


You guys know the drill. You each nominate two houseguests but they can't be the same. As soon as I see those nominations, I'll post the veto challenge. This is a huge part of the game, good luck to all of you.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

*Looks at the results* OH SHIT I WON! DIDN'T EXPECT THAT! :mark: WHO CAME THROUGH IN THE CLUTCH?!










Now to make a tough decision.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

*I nominate Curry and NasJayz.*


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Man, fuck Missy Hyatt. She a ho


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

Sorry kids have been ill as fuck last little while totally blanked on this. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

The Acquired Taste said:


> *I nominate Curry and NasJayz.*


Aww


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Curry said:


> Aww


Live on the edge brah. You'll feel much more alive.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

DAMN i was 1 question away from a perfect score! Congrats to Acquiredtaste and HollywoodXnightmare for winning tho. 

With 4 nominees up for eviction this should be a very exciting & unpredictable week.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm gonna nominate *BrutusIsNotMyName* and *TapOutTaylor*. Time to taste the block Brutus and as for you TapOut, I don't wanna risk you passing your nasty sickness onto the rest of us.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*VETO CHALLENGE #6​*We've come to the all important veto challenge. For this challenge, we're going to be playing my favorite game once again - Big Brother Auction! You guys know the drill. You have $1000. You can spend it all on one briefcase or you can spend it on all 10 briefcases but your total will need to equal to $500. This is a little different because I won't be going with the typical 1-10 numbers on the briefcases, no. These numbers are numbers that I have chosen for a reason and are personal favorites of mind. If you look at my About Me, then that should give you guys some clues. Or not? I could just be tricking you, who knows. There are only TWO Power of Vetos in this auction, try and choose the right number. If there is a tie, I'll use the randomizer. Here are the numbers on the briefcases you can bid on.



Spoiler



BRIEFCASE #1
BRIEFCASE #2
BRIEFCASE #8
BRIEFCASE #10
BRIEFCASE #13
BRIEFCASE #15
BRIEFCASE #16
BRIEFCASE #18
BRIEFCASE #24
BRIEFCASE #30


Participants in this challenge: *HollywoodNightmare, The Acquired Taste, Curry, NasJayz, BrutusIsNotMyName, and TapOutTaylor.*

Since this isn't a hard challenge, I'll give you guys 24 hours to do this. It should be easy. As soon as you get online and see this, make your bids! PM them to me. Go go go.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

If I accidentally used a total of $1000 can you just divide it by 2 and take that as my bidding?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Hey jam, when it comes time for voting, do I vote for Acquired Taste's noms and vice versa? Just wondering.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Hey jam, when it comes time for voting, do I vote for Acquired Taste's noms and vice versa? Just wondering.


Yes, if there's a tie.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*VETO CHALLENGE RESULTS #6​*So this was a little disappointing. Brutus, you did your bids wrong and I gave you instructions to do it again. You PM'd back and went over $1000. I'm tired of explaining something so simple so I'm gonna disqualify your bids. Luckily enough, two of you actually did pick the two correct briefcases. 


Spoiler: Results



BRIEFCASE #1 - Nothing
BRIEFCASE #2 - $1,000 in Monopoly money (HN & TAT) - You can both have this I guess.
BRIEFCASE #8 - $1,000 in Monopoly money 
BRIEFCASE #10 - Vegeterian dinner
BRIEFCASE #13 - A steak dinner
BRIEFCASE #15 - Veto (Curry and TapOutTaylor)


Spoiler: Randomizer












So just to be clear, the veto winner is Curry.


BRIEFCASE #16 - A bottle of Jack Daniels
BRIEFCASE #18 - Lifetime supply of Sprite
BRIEFCASE #24 - Nothing
BRIEFCASE #30 - Veto (NasJayz)





Spoiler: Veto Winners



*NasJayz and Curry.* I think it's safe to say you guys want to save yourselves right? Please confirm as soon as you see this.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Woohoo. Yes, I'd like to save myself.

FWIW, I genuinely though the numbers were the number of wrestlers in his about me, the numbers of his favourite athletes and the number of musicians in the favourite musicians part.

That left 10 and 15, hence my bid.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I picked 2 cause I thought it'd be a veto for Derek Jeter. Oh well.

I'M BUYING PARK PLACE AND BOARDWALK NOW!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Yes I want to save myself .


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Voting Time #6​*What a turn of events. Curry and NasJayz won the veto and of course have saved themselves. Because of this, that automatically puts JoMoxRKO and JunkheadX on the block.

*Houseguests up for eviction:* JoMoxRKO, JunkheadX, BrutusIsNotMyName, and TapOutTaylor.

*And with that, only Curry and NasJayz are able to vote here.* If Curry and NasJayz vote for the same person, I'll go to the two HOH's and see who they want to vote out. Commence voting!


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Are we voting for one of those four? Or one from each "set"?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Time to find out who makes the final 6!


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

Damn you Curry!!!!!!

Congrats guys!!


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Eviction Night #6​*


Spoiler: Eliminated Houseguests



*JunkheadX and TapOutTaylor*


And just like that our jury now has three people in it. We're almost at the end of this game (finally). I hope you all are more active than you were early on in the game. Expect the HOH challenge tomorrow - you guys deserve a break for now.



Spoiler: Remaining Houseguests



HollywoodNightmare
JoMoxRKO
The Acquired Taste
BrutusIsNotMyName
Curry
NasJayz





Spoiler: Jury



NoyK
JunkheadX
TapOutTaylor


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

I survived the double eviction...............


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Now were down to the nitty gritty.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

lame.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

How am I still in this .


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

*Diary Entry #??? 

Thinking of offing myself. I've been in this house for far too long...*


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

well this blows!


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*HOH CHALLENGE #7​*Time for a puzzle challenge. Your instructions are simple. Go to the link provided for the game. When it loads, it'll say "Choose Puzzle Size." When you're there the default settings should be 8x6, just leave it at that. As for which puzzle to do, choose any puzzle on the left side or you can choose to do Today's Puzzle. This game is timed so whoever has the fastest time to complete their puzzle wins HOH. Try to be looking at the clock before you finish the puzzle because I'm not sure what happens when you complete the puzzle. Hopefully the screen stays on the puzzle and you are able to take a screenshot of the puzzle along with your time. If it doesn't, just be looking at your clock and PM me a time you think you got. I'll just go with your word because honestly, it's pretty pathetic to cheat in this game, so yeah.

*Link:* http://www.agame.com/game/simply-jigsaw

Everyone except HollywoodNightmare and The Acquired Taste are able to play this game. You have 48 hours to PM me with a screenshot. Enjoy!


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm not much of a puzzle person so I'm glad I'm not in this comp. Best of luck to those in it though.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Fuck. Why do I have to be screwed from doing these challenges?


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*HOH Challenge #7 Results​*


> _*JoMoxRKO - 4 minutes and 20 seconds*_
> BrutusIsNotMyName - None
> Curry - 4 minutes and 31 seconds
> NasJayz - 9 minutes and 54 seconds


You know what to do next Mr. HOH. Let us know who you're putting up for eviction.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*FIRST HOH WIN THIS SEASON!*











I will post my nominees later tonight. For now i will enjoy this win.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

I nominate *Curry* & *NasJayz*. 

Curry: Nothing personal. Your a strong competitor and i have to put you up because your a huge threat to me winning this game.

NasJayz: Again it wasnt a personal decision. Theres only 6 people left in this game and i dont have many choices to choose from so i picked you.

Good luck to the both of you.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Again, aww


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Curry said:


> Again, aww


I feel your pian :crying:


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Whew, avoided the block. For now at least.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Veto Challenge #7​*Everyone left in the game is able to participate in this veto challenge. Your challenge will be the same as the HOH Challenge #7 . So go back to the HOH Challenge #7 and do the same thing.

You have 48 hours. Go.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Way to be creative Jam....kidding. I know you're sick.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Veto Challenge #7 Results​*


> HollywoodNightmare - 9:46
> JoMoxRKO - Sent something in but for some reason, my security system is blocking it, sorry. But I know it wasn't faster than Curry's time.
> The Acquired Taste - None
> BrutusIsNotMyName - None
> ...


Pretty sure that Curry is saving himself here (Curry, plz confirm) so JoMoxRKO, you need to name a replacement nominee when Curry confirms that he's using the Power of Veto to save himself.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Yup, saving myself.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

Alright. So JoMoxRKO, name your replacement nominee.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Yeah im not even gonna lie and say my time was better because it wasnt lol. Good job Curry.

I choose *Brutus* as my replacement nominee.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Jesus people, what's up with the no shows?


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm on my iPad so I couldnt do it.

Who am I up a against? Just to let everyone know, if I make it to the Finals then I won't win as I haven't done anything big to win. Make your best game decision.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Voting Time #7​*So the new nominees are: *BrutusIsNotMyName and NasJayz.* The only people who are able to vote are HollywoodNightmare, The Acquired Taste, and Curry. So please PM me who you want to evict.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

You got my vote already right Jammy?


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Eviction Night #7​*


Spoiler: Evicted Houseguest and Fourth Jury Member



*NasJayz*





Spoiler: Remaining Houseguests



HollywoodNightmare
JoMoxRKO
The Acquired Taste
BrutusIsNotMyName
Curry


Congratulations on making it to the top five.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*HOH Challenge and Veto Challenge #8​*This challenge is quite simple. Fair warning, I have one other judge with me for this one so that I'm not the only one who has eyes on this. Anyway, *your challenge here is to write a promo about why you shouldn't be evicted.* Your challenge is not to write a promo about why you should win this game but to tell us why you shouldn't be evicted at this point in time. 

The person who we think has the best promo will be awarded the HOH. The person who has the second best promo will be awarded the Power of Veto. So in essence, the HOH will be informed as to who the POV winner is and therefore CANNOT nominate them unless they want to but that'd be pointless because they'd just save themselves anyway. EVERYONE LEFT IN THIS GAME IS ABLE TO PARTICIPATE IN THIS CHALLENGE.

There's no real criteria for your promo. Don't make it too lengthy, don't fill it up with cuss words, and whatever else. Do your best. 48 hours to do this challenge. PM me with your promo. Oh and the other judge will not be revealed until later. Hell, I might not even reveal who the other judge is. 

Go.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

At least reveal the other judge to us after the winners are decided haha.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

results pls.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*HOH Challenge and Veto Challenge Results #8​*


Spoiler: HollywoodNightmare



_A man named HN walks into the diary room of the Big Brother house and sits down in front of the camera. _

So, they want us to come in here and explain why we shouldn't be evicted this week eh? Well then let me tell you all a little story, a story about my crazy journey through this season of Big Brother so far...

Once upon a time, there was a poster on WF who went by HollywoodNightmare, he took part in a forum version of the reality show Big Brother, it was the third season of the game on the forums. After a long, long, loooooong journey he won that game and thought "that was fun, I'd love to play this again sometime." 

Then about a year later (give or take some time of course), a satanic poster named Jamjam22 decided to run a fourth season of the game and HollywoodNightmare signed up for it. Except this time he had a massive target on his back from the start because people knew he won the last season. People plotted his eviction, they made their plans and the player known as Frakkles took a shot at getting him out early. Thankfully for HollywoodNightmare, he was saved by a lunatic guardian angel who won the golden power of veto, HollywoodNightmare was spared for the week! 

From there HollywoodNightmare dealt with various crazy twists and turns including finding a cocaine stash under the bed of TapOutTaylor, a double eviction week and tons of HOH and Veto comps. HollywoodNightmare managed to make it into the final 5 of the game, he could see the end of the road! But in his way stood a tough challenge, he had to cut a promo about why he shouldn't be evicted! 

He knew everybody went through most of the same things as him, but he knew the reason he shouldn't be evicted was something different than the rest, nobody else was the big target going in and some even managed to fly under the radar to this point in the game, never being targeted! HollywoodNightmare had to hope the evil, satanic Jamjam22 agreed with him that making it this far in the journey as the biggest target was very impressive, for he was only 3 weeks from the finale and it would be heartbreaking to get evicted at this point, the journey cannot end here! But for the journey to continue, HollywoodNightmare knows he needs the HOH key or the Golden Power of Veto, so please won't you let the next chapter of this story be written?





Spoiler: BrutusIsNotMyName



Mr. Jam and Mr. Anonymous judge my name is BrutusIsNotMyName and I deserve this HOH. As you can see I have alliances that have lead me this far into the game and have been planning on making a BIG MOVE! I haven't done well in this house but what I plan on doing if I win is something that makes all of us in this house have an equal chance of winning this game. I want to shake....this....game .....up! Everybody wants a little backdooring in this game and I plan on doing that.





Spoiler: JoMoxRKO



I should not be evicted because i feel like i deserve to stay more than the other houseguest left in the game.

I survived two evictions, one of them being a DOUBLE EVICTION. 
I have also won 1 HOH and 1 POV.

Unlike most of the other HG that are left in the house, I actually watch big brother and I consider myself a very knowledgeable fan which is why i feel like i have not been evicted up to this point. I believe a true fan deserves to stay in this game that they know and love over someone who has no idea what they're doing here just hoping to get lucky and win.

That is why I should not be evicted.





Spoiler: Curry



Ok, so HollywoodNightmare has been here before, it's nothing new. How does entertainment work? You find a format that works and you a new chemicals into the mix. Do you want to forcefeed your fans the same old shit?

JoMoxRKO is named (poorly, I might add) after two of the least charismatic wrestlers of the last decade. Do you want anyone in the final to look at his name and feel the dread of a John Morisson promo fall over them like an ash cloud, enveloping their hopes and dreams? 

Brutus is a shifty bloke. He leaves all but one option left when you ask for his name, who knows what else he's hiding. He could be a serial killer. Do you want to let a serial killer reach the final?

TAT is that guy who insists he's like marmite, you either "love him or hate him". The "marmite" guy is hated for a good reason, much like the taste of TAT is an acquired one. It's acquired by reading every other post this forum has to offer before you sink to the bottle of the barrel and read the utter dross he comes out with. Do you want to have to spend the best part of a decade reading old posts so you can acquire a taste for the lowpoint of humanity's history?"

I shouldn't be evicted because when you choose me as the winner, you're going to post that in the thread. I shouldn't be evicted because you want to see that fallout.





Spoiler: TAT



*TAT submitted a promo but it was late. Therefore, I won't count it.*

This isn't the right time to evict me! In fact any time isn't the right time to evict me. Cos let's face it, I won't get evicted. Everyone that is in the house right now is here because I permitted it or because of pure luck. I am the only one here by design. Because of skill. Don't believe me? Have a look at my arcade scores. People thought I was a nerd in school when I wouldn't go out to party with them, get drunk and get an STD on Friday in favor of playing certain games like Tetris, Space Invaders and Snake. Well look at me now. I'm still alive while Magic Johnson still hasn't divulged his secret that could save the whores of the world. Good for him.

And people want to know why I shouldn't be evicted? I spit at them. For the people who don't know, there's no point explaining it. For the people who do know, there's no need to explain it. You're either dumb or smart. A talker or a doer. Hunted or the hunter. And make no mistake about it, I'm a hunter. I've hunted the 15 other people in this house into extinction. Look Frakkles the dirty fart. He had the gall to mouth off to me. Look what happened. He was out not long after.

A hunter doesn't like to be screwed. If I get evicted, I don't cry about it on a message board. I go out and find prey, I gut them or skin them, stuff them myself and put it on my mantle. The prey are so weak are unsuspecting it almost makes me feel unfulfilled. But trust me. At the end of this house game, one way or another I will be fulfilled.





Spoiler: HOH WINNER



*HollywoodNightmare*


Like I said in the earlier post, the HOH will know who the POV winner is so they don't waste their nomination. The other judge was Attila the Fun btw.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

FINAL FOUR BITCH! :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance

P.S. When Summer rolls around, we need to discuss the actual show JoMox, thought I was the only one here who watched the show!


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I've decided to nominate *Curry and The Acquired Taste.*

Curry: Because I know you have veto and just need to make sure you don't use it on anybody else. 

TAT: Because you offered.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

Alright, so now that we have the nominations, the winner of the Power of Veto is.....


Spoiler



*Curry*


Mr. Power of Veto, please confirm with us what you'd like to do with the POV. Save yourself or save the other person. When that's confirmed, the HOH will act accordingly, whether to name a new nominee or keep them the same. Just waiting on your Mr. POV.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Huh, I'll save myself then.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Jam is such a bastard


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

#JamisSatan 

Well with Curry coming off the block like I expected, I'll throw up *BrutusIsNotMyName* as a replacement. Simple reason is JoMox didn't nom me last week so I'm returning the favor. 

Best of luck to both noms at surviving the eviction.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Voting Time #8​*It's time to vote between: *BrutusIsNotMyName and The Acquired Taste.* Who are you sending home? In case of a tie, the HOH will get to vote. Only waiting on two votes here so I expect this to be quick. PM me who you want to eliminate from the game.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Eviction Night #8​*You have been eliminated from this game.....


Spoiler



*BrutusIsNotMyName*





Spoiler: Remaining Houseguests



HollywoodNightmare
JoMoxRKO
The Acquired Taste
Curry





Spoiler: Jury



NoyK
JunkheadX
TapOutTaylor
NasJayz
BrutusIsNotMyName


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*HOH Challenge #9​*Hello final four. Congratulations on making it this far into the game. I know it's pretty late where you guys are and you're probably sleeping already so you'll sorta have extra time with this game even though it's a pretty easy challenge.

We'll be playing Deal or No Deal. To win this challenge, you must win the most money out of the four of you. YES, ALL OF YOU CAN PARTICIPATE IN THIS CHALLENGE. The highest you can win in this game is one million so if you manage to get that, then you'll probably win this entire challenge. However, if there is a tie, then I'll go to the randomizer where I'll randomize the two or however many names that have the same score in the randomizer and your name has to come out 3 times to win.

You can play this game as many times as you can but when you PM me a screenshot, I'll take that as your final score. Everyone knows how to play this game right? At the beginning, you choose a briefcase number and that'll be your briefcase for the entire game. The goal is to win as much money as you can with 1 million being the highest you can come away with. The banker will then try to bargain with you to take his money so that you don't come away with more money than you should. 

When you think you have the highest amount of money that you think you'll win, then take a screenshot of that. Easy right?

You have 48-ish hours to complete this challenge. Please try and get it in earlier if you can. 

*LINK TO THE GAME:* http://www.bigmoneyarcade.com/?action=playgame&gameid=550


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

......im dissapointed in my self


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Deal or No Deal :mark: This brings back some memories.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

2 times the final two cases had a mil and 2 times I didn't get a mil. :fuckthis


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I had that happen at least once, pissed me off.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Waiting for the results. This is the most important HOH this season so im praying that i won........

The suspense is killing me!:duncan


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Veto is more important really than HOH this week, the veto winner is the sole vote which could be huge tbh.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*HOH Challenge #9 Results​*


> HollywoodNightmare - 1,000,000
> JoMoxRKO - 1,000,000
> The Acquired Taste - 500,000
> Curry - 1,000,000


Damn. So three of you got a million, wow. Wonder how much time that took you guys. But anyway, we'll go to the randomizer. Like I said, I'll put the names of those who tied into the randomizer. For you guys to win, your name has to pop up three times. Here it goes. 


Spoiler: HOH Winner



*Curry*


You know what to do next Mr. HOH. Make your nominations then I'll post the veto challenge. This is getting down to the wire and is getting quite exciting, wooooo!


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Got it second try, was pretty nice 

I'll nominate *The Acquired Taste* and *HollywoodNightmare*


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Perfect time to win my first veto of the season.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Veto Challenge #9​*This is the last wrestling trivia you guys will do in this challenge. What a way to nearly end the season huh? Again, in case of a tie, your name will be put in a randomizer. To win, your name will have to pop up 3 times. Everyone is allowed to participate in this challenge. 

To recap, The Acquired Taste and HollywoodNightmare are on the block. You have 48 hours to complete this quiz. Have fun 



> 1. Where did the Nasty Boys go before SuperBrawl V?
> 
> A. Gold's Gym
> B. Baltimore Public Library
> ...


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Veto Challenge #9​*


> HollywoodNightmare - 2/5
> *JoMoxRKO - 3/5*
> The Acquired Taste - 1/5
> Curry - 2/5





Spoiler: Answers



1. Where did the Nasty Boys go before SuperBrawl V?

A. Gold's Gym
B. Baltimore Public Library
*C. The Maryland Science Center*
D. The Capitol Building

2. Who lost the first ladder match?

A. Bret Hart
*B. Jake Roberts*
C. Shawn Michaels
D. Jim Duggan

3. What blinded the Junkyard Dog in Mid-South Wrestling?

A. Acid
B. Fire
*C. Hair cream*
D. A loaded purse

4. Who is visible on camera during Chi-Town Rumble?

A. Jimmy Carter
B. Hulk Hogan
C. Howard Finkel
*D. Dave Meltzer*

5. What was the name of Raven's sword carrying lackey in ECW?

*A. The Musketeer*
B. Fat Guy With A Sword
C. Blue Meanie
D. Lloyd Van Buren


Congratulations JoMoxRKO! You have won the Power of Veto. You can now either save The Acquired Taste or HollywoodNightmare from the block or leave the nominations the same.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

When the fuck did Jake Roberts compete in a Ladder Match!?


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Wait, if the POV winner saves one of us, does that mean he's on the chopping block?


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

The Acquired Taste said:


> Wait, if the POV winner saves one of us, does that mean he's on the chopping block?


I know the answer to this now. Since you and HollywoodNightmare were nominated, and JoMoxRKO won the veto, then the nominations will remain the same because the HOH cannot be nominated. So right now, HollywoodNightmare and The Acquired Taste stay on the block. JoMoxRKO will be the sole voter as well.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*FINAL 3*



Since I would pretty much screw myself if i used the pov, I decide* NOT* to use the power of veto. 

FUCK now comes the hard part...... as the sole vote this week I realize that this is gonna be the hardest decision ive made all season. I want Acquired taste & Hollywood to know that both of you are GREAT players when it comes to this game and no matter what i decide to do, please understand that this is just a game and in the end only one person can win. Obviously we each want to be that one person to win it all so..... im making the decision that i feel will help me get one step closer to that goal.

JAM just let me know when its time and ill give you my vote.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Technically he could've used it if he wanted to, but it'd be a bad move on his part to force himself onto the block. 

P.S. Plz don't evict me JoMox. Us fans of the show gotta stick together.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Eviction Night #9​*



Well it looks like I have been given the honor by JAM to post this weeks Eviction Night. Like I said earlier this was a VERY TOUGH decision to make because i feel like both of you deserve to stay in this game. Unfortunately that cant happen so ive decided to make the move that i feel will help me get closer to my goal and that goal is winning this game. 
I hope there are no hard feelings. :floyd1




You have been eliminated from this game.....


Spoiler



*The Acquired Taste*





Spoiler: Remaining Houseguests



HollywoodNightmare
JoMoxRKO
Curry





Spoiler: Jury



NoyK
JunkheadX
TapOutTaylor
NasJayz
BrutusIsNotMyName
The Acquired Taste


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Holy shit, that made me nervous. Now onto (what I assume) will be Part 1 of the 3 part final HOH comp. :mark:


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

I should have blasted you into oblivion when I had the chance JoMox. Treacherous swine. :wee-bey


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*HOH Challenge #10 - Part 1​*Thank you JoMoxRKO for doing the eviction. Thanks for also following the format for the way I do it. Congratulations to the final three: Curry, HollywoodNightmare, and JoMoxRKO. This may be your toughest challenge yet. I'll give you guys 48 hours to complete this challenge but if you guys can get it in earlier, then that's cool too. Let's get to it!

For this challenge, you will come up with as many words as you can from the phrase: *Wrestlingforum Big Brother Game Season Four.* PLEASE DO NOT USE GOOGLE. This is just a forum game guys, play fair, honor code, and all that. PLEASE NUMBER YOUR WORDS. If you don't number your words, I won't accept your entry and just disqualify you from the challenge. Plural words aren't counted here. You CAN'T use the words: Wrestling, Forum, Big, Brother, Game, Season, and Four. Also, YOUR WORD MUST BE AT LEAST THREE LETTERS LONG. The person with the most words wins.

Good luck. But more importantly, have fun


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Like, anagrams? Won't there be hundreds?


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

Curry said:


> Like, anagrams? Won't there be hundreds?


No anagrams. Edited the previous post. Check it out.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

But like "set", from the s, e and t in wrestling would count as a word?


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

Curry said:


> But like "set", from the s, e and t in wrestling would count as a word?


It would, yes.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

This is almost a test of endurance and free time then 0.0


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

Curry said:


> This is almost a test of endurance and free time then 0.0


Well, part one of the final HOH challenge in the real show is an endurance challenge I believe. So I'm just following what the show tells me to do :grin2:


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Had a teacher in P7 who used to love this kind of thing. I loved them too, for the first few hours at least :side:


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Yeah I did these all the time in school too, it's like a teachers way of making kids do work while not making them do actual school work.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*HOH Challenge #10 - Part 1 Results​*I actually went through these lists and eliminated some words that weren't actually words, you used the plural form of the word, or you listed the word again.


> HollywoodNightmare - 437 words
> *JoMoxRKO - 945 words*
> Curry - 526 words


With that, JoMoxRKO goes on to part 3 of this challenge. Part 2 of the HOH Challenge will be posted soon.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Holy hell 945 words!? JoMox is a beast.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*HOH Challenge #10 - Part 2​*Congratulations to JoMoxRKO for making it to part 3 of the HOH Challenge. But now, this challenge is between *HollywoodNightmare and Curry.* Good luck to the both of you.

This challenge will be a typing challenge. However, it's different because it's sort of like Plants vs. Zombies in my opinion, this'll be fun. The name of this game is Tommy Q Zombie Defense. Be advised that this game has some pretty loud sounds so be aware of that. *Here are the instructions:* First, you press 'Play Game'. Then for the difficulty, choose 'Hard'. For the Word List, choose 'Hard Words'. As you go further into the game, you'll get some power ups. You press entire if you want to use them. For example, if a bomb pops up on the screen, type the word, and the power up will be yours. If you're in trouble, press 'Enter' and the bomb will be used. When you die in the game, take a screenshot of your score.

The person with the highest score will win this game. Simple as that. Like always, PM me your screenshot. *You have 48 hours to complete this challenge but if you get it in sooner then awesome.*

*Link to the game --->* http://www.wordgames.com/tommy-q-zombie-defender.html


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Good luck to both of you in the next challenge.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

OK, I've played this game once and I'm probably going to give up on life. Grats HN.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I hate this game too Curry. Might be a matter of who sucks less at it.

At the very least lets agree this is proof that Jam is Satan.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*HOH Challenge #10 Results - Part Two​*


> Curry - 4,353
> *HollywoodNightmare - 10,887*


Congratulations HN, you have advanced to part three of the final HOH Challenge. Now, only three people from the jury have come up with questions for you guys so I'll fill out the other questions. There will be 7 questions. So that's 3 questions from the jury members who replied then 4 questions from me.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*HOH Challenge #10 - Part 3 - FINALS!​*We have JoMoxRKO vs. HollywoodNightmare. You guys know how this works. Like I said earlier, only 3 of the 6 jury members have PM'd me questions so I'll be making up the other 4 questions. So that's 7 questions in all. The person who has the most correct answers wins and has a seat in the final two. In case of a tie, I'll be going to the randomizer. But this time, your name will need to pop up 5 times for you to win. *I'll even screenshot each time I randomize IF YOU GUYS WANT ME TO. IF YOU DO, PLEASE SAY SO. If not, then I won't.*

You have 48 hours to complete this challenge but if you get it in earlier, then great. We can move things along if so. *Bold your answers.* Good luck guys. Here are the questions.



> 1. According to BrutusIsNotMyName, the person who played the best social game was ____.
> A. JoMoxRKO
> B. HollywoodNightmare
> 
> ...


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Holy shit did not expect to make part 3 :mark:

Best of luck to you JoMox, gonna think on these before answering.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*HOH Challenge #10 - Part 3 - FINALS! - RESULTS!​*


> 1. According to BrutusIsNotMyName, the person who played the best social game was ____.
> *A. JoMoxRKO*
> B. HollywoodNightmare
> 
> ...





> HollywoodNightmare - 3/7
> *JoMoxRKO - 5/7*


Wow, good job JoMoxRKO. Now, it's all up to you. Who are you bringing to the final two with you. Will it be: Curry or HollywoodNightmare. Please make the post yourself to inform us who you'll be bringing to the final two.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Damnit I changed a couple answers at the last minute and it costs me. Grats JoMox, I just hope you're the Renegade I think you are.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Hell of a game Curry. You were definitely one of the best players this season and i respect the way you played the game BUT because of reasons that im sure will be revealed very soon i have to take *HollywoodxNIGHTMARE* with me to the Final 2.





WE MADE IT HOLLYWOOD

FINAL 2! :toast


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Renegades for life JoMox!


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

You betrayed me for jomoxrko :kobe


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

We have our final two. Finally! Will begin working on the next post. Jury members, please stick around for this one.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Speech Time​*Okay, so we're doing something a little different than in the real Big Brother game. Due to some jury members being inactive despite me PMing them more than twice, the jury now stands at five members. I've replaced someone from the jury with someone who has been following the game despite being eliminated early then the rest of the jury members are the actual jury members who are still active.

*Jury Members: Ratman, JunkheadX, BrutusIsNotMyName, The Acquired Taste, and Curry.*

Like I said, we'll be doing something different. So instead of the jury asking the final two individual questions, the final two will just give us a speech as to what they've done in the game to get to the final two, the moves they've done that they consider important, and why they should win WF Big Brother Season 4. When the speeches have been made, the jury will PM me their votes and I'll write a dramatic final post to end the game. 

No timetable as to when you guys need to get your speech in but I'd appreciate it if you did it within two days. Post your speech in this thread for all to see. Good luck final two. May the odds be ever in your favor :grin2:


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Gonna sleep on what I wanna say, will for sure get it posted by the end of the weekend.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Well I suppose it's about time I post saying why I should win this game...

There's a few reasons I should win this game over JoMoxRKO, for starters I had one of, if not the strongest social games all season long. When this game started, I made a four person alliance with Ratman (Rodgers), TAT and TapOutTaylor. After Ratman's early eviction I along with TAT made the decision to bring JoMox into the alliance. I wanted to bring him in because I saw he could win comps and knowing I had nommed him the week before, I knew if he won HOH he would target me so I needed to get that target off my back, and obviously I was successful in doing that. My alliance with JoMox in fact was so strong, it got me to the final two. 

While having the bigger alliance, I also made a final 2 pact in week 1 with Junkhead, going in I saw him as my biggest threat and wanted to keep him close. This is also how I avoided the block in week 1 when everybody wanted me gone for being the reigning and defending BB Champion. 

Also one final thing on my social game, for 3 weeks now (or about the final 5 or 6 in Big Brother time), I've been drilling into the head of JoMox non stop that his best bet was sitting next to me in the final 2, but really this was just the best person for me to sit next to since TAT was as strong a player as me, Curry would've been able to play the underdog card with surviving against a 3 on 1 situation in the final 4 and Brutus never won anything so I couldn't rely on him to help me make the end. 

On top of my strong social game, I also managed to win HOH 3 times during the season and I'd like to think that it's pretty incredible the amount of times I avoided going on the block considering going in everybody was gunning for me as the former winner. Plus if it wasn't for me, JoMox would not have even made it deep into the game as before the final 5, me and TAT carried him for awhile.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

I should win this season of WF Big Brother because i believe i played the best game out of all the Houseguest. 

I came into this season as a beginner playing with no experience and no allies. I knew that i wouldnt survive for long if i did not have an alliance so i came up with a plan. What better way to secure my spot in the finals than to form an alliance with the defending champion from last season HollywoodNightmare and the strongest individual player in the house Acquired Taste. So thats what i did, i approached both of them about forming a 3 man alliance and they agreed. I did this knowing that if i had those two doing the work for me on my side i would have an easy ride to the final 6 then once i was there id start winning competitions and take control of this game which i did. I could have easily picked off TAT & Hollywood at any time but i decided not to because i wanted to play the game with honesty and loyalty. So much loyalty that i decided to bring one of them to the FINAL 2 with me. HollywoodNightmare played a good game this season BUT WOULD NOT even be in this position to win if it weren't for me. I fought hard all season to get to this point not only by using my mental and social abilities but also surviving eliminations and winning competitions.

Survived two evictions including the Double eviction `
3 HOH wins 
2 POV wins

To have made it to the FINAL 2 in my first season ever playing is truly amazing. I came into this season as a Novice and left as a Veteran. The last thing I want to say is to the Jury. PLEASE vote for who you truly believe played the best OVERALL game and don't base your decision off personal feelings. This was a fun season and im happy i was able to be apart of it. Thanks for the opportunity and good job to everyone who participated.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Voting Time - FINALE!​*Well jury, you've seen the speeches of the final two. Now, it's time to vote. Again, the jury consists of: *JunkheadX, Ratman, BrutusIsNotMyName, The Acquired Taste, and Curry.* To the jury, please PM me your vote as to who you think should win this game. Please send your vote to me as soon as you see this message.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I'd just like to point one thing out, JoMox DID NOT reach out to me, I reached out to him. That said I don't know if he reached out to TAT. But I remember sending him a message about working together shortly after seeing Frakkles was evicted over him. 

P.S. Vote for me cause I really want that colored user title the winner gets. Also JoMox flat out admits to floating through the first half of the game, that's a horrible gameplan and one that a true fan of this game/show would NEVER have. Don't reward floating, reward the person who played hard all season.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

You guys may keep going back and forth with your rebuttals. I'm sure the jury would enjoy that.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Not me. I've already decided my choice. :evil


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Well I suppose it's about time I post saying why I should win this game...
> 
> There's a few reasons I should win this game over JoMoxRKO, for starters I had one of, if not the strongest social games all season long. When this game started, I made a four person alliance with Ratman (Rodgers), TAT and TapOutTaylor. After Ratman's early eviction I along with TAT made the decision to bring JoMox into the alliance. I wanted to bring him in because I saw he could win comps and knowing I had nommed him the week before, I knew if he won HOH he would target me so I needed to get that target off my back, and obviously I was successful in doing that. My alliance with JoMox in fact was so strong, it got me to the final two.
> 
> ...


Well fuck, when you put it like that. 



JoMoxRKO said:


> I should win this season of WF Big Brother because i believe i played the best game out of all the Houseguest.
> 
> I came into this season as a beginner playing with no experience and no allies. I knew that i wouldnt survive for long if i did not have an alliance so i came up with a plan. What better way to secure my spot in the finals than to form an alliance with the defending champion from last season HollywoodNightmare and the strongest individual player in the house Acquired Taste. So thats what i did, i approached both of them about forming a 3 man alliance and they agreed. I did this knowing that if i had those two doing the work for me on my side i would have an easy ride to the final 6 then once i was there id start winning competitions and take control of this game which i did. I could have easily picked off TAT & Hollywood at any time but i decided not to because i wanted to play the game with honesty and loyalty. So much loyalty that i decided to bring one of them to the FINAL 2 with me. HollywoodNightmare played a good game this season BUT WOULD NOT even be in this position to win if it weren't for me. I fought hard all season to get to this point not only by using my mental and social abilities but also surviving eliminations and winning competitions.
> 
> ...



coolio


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Yeah not really smart to rag on one of the jury members Hollywood...but it's not real smart to bite the hands that feeds you JoMox :evil


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Why betray me HN?

The answer decides who i'm voting for.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> Well fuck, when you put it like that.


That wasn't meant to be a dig at you at all, though looking back I realize how it sounds. But that wasn't my intention. Sorry.



JunkheadX said:


> Why betray me HN?
> 
> The answer decides who i'm voting for.


Actually I didn't betray you. If you look back, you'll see that you went home during double eviction week and my nominees were Brutus and TapOut while TAT nommed Nazjayz and Curry but both of them won veto which forced him to nom you and JoMox as the only other houseguests. I also didn't have a vote that week but if I did, I would've voted for JoMox. When I told you I intended to go to final 2 with you, I meant it.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> That wasn't meant to be a dig at you at all, though looking back I realize how it sounds. But that wasn't my intention. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I didn't betray you. If you look back, you'll see that you went home during double eviction week and my nominees were Brutus and TapOut while TAT nommed Nazjayz and Curry but both of them won veto which forced him to nom you and JoMox as the only other houseguests. I also didn't have a vote that week but if I did, I would've voted for JoMox. When I told you I intended to go to final 2 with you, I meant it.



So basically you had multiple FINAL 2 deals in the house because you had one with me too..... its obvious you were just using junkhead and i to further yourself in the game

And your obviously a liar because you told me you would rather me stay over JUNKHEADX the week of double eviction and you even helped me figure out strategies to stay


Way to throw everyone under the bus last minute to try and win


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

That's how the game works ^

He made the same offer to me (Though I assume he was less serious about it), it's what happens.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

JoMoxRKO said:


> So basically you had multiple FINAL 2 deals in the house because you had one with me too..... its obvious you were just using junkhead and i to further yourself in the game
> 
> And your obviously a liar because you told me you would rather me stay over JUNKHEADX the week of double eviction and you even helped me figure out strategies to stay
> 
> ...


Basically what Curry said, that's how the game works. But I didn't have a final 2 deal with you until after Junkhead was gone. 

Now I have a question for you myself, what move did you make before joining up with me and TAT? Because from what I gather, you just floated until that point and tried to lay low. I also get the feeling you didn't make any move on your own.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

I understand that making deals is part of the game but lying and backstabbing while your doing it is a personal choice and shows that you played a dirty game.


And i joined up with you guys very early in the game so i didn't float. I chose not to try and win the first couple competitions in the beginning because i didn't want to put a target on my back early in the game. How could i be a floater when iv'e made bigger moves and won more competitions than you??


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

I don't know what to make of your gameplay if you had no intention of betraying me, I had every intention to bring Curry with me to the final two and betray the betrayer.

Why did you trust me enough to even think of bringing me too final two, betraying me would have been smarter play.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

You may have won more comps than me, but you didn't make bigger moves than me.
@JunkheadX I trusted you because while I knew you were a good player after playing Survivor with you, I thought my pitch of two strong players together had you convinced. That said at the time you went out I did trust you but there is no telling if I would've stopped trusting you before it was too late. I did know you had another alliance and figured it was with a mafia player, just wasn't quite sure who.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

So Curry and Junk were in an alliance?


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*SEASON FINALE​*We're at that point in time folks. It's time to say good bye to Season Four of the Wrestling Forum Big Brother Game. A lot of new people I haven't really interacted with joined the game and I was stoked to see that. I hope you guys had fun with the challenges I came up with. Thank you guys for adhering to the 48 hour rule which I think may be a bit harsh but I had to do that because I didn't want this game to go on for half a year. I started this thread on January 13 and the game has now ended on March 17, not too bad. Again, thank you to all the participants, you guys have made running this game a fun time. Now let's get down to business shall we?

*Jury Members:* JunkheadX, Ratman, BrutusIsNotMyName, The Acquired Taste, Curry

Let's see how each jury member voted.


Spoiler: JunkheadX



HollywoodNightmare





Spoiler: Curry



JoMoxRKO





Spoiler: Ratman



HollywoodNightmare





Spoiler: BrutusIsNotMyName



HollywoodNightmare





Spoiler: The Acquired Taste



HollywoodNightmare


The winner of WrestlingForum Big Brother Season 4 is.....




























































---













































































































Spoiler



*HOLLYWOODNIGHTMARE!* Congratulations to you HN. You will receive a colored usertitle from Platt. I'll PM him saying you won and he'll make the necessary arrangements with you. You're a 3-time winner of Big Brother now I believe? Truly a master of this game. Congratulations.

To everybody that was part of this game, thank you. Not sure if I'll be running season 5 (if a season 5 happens) but this was fun guys. Thank you to everyone! Until next time.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Only 2 a time winner, but HOLY SHIT I WON! :mark: :mark: :mark: :dance :dance :dance

I was nervous going into this honestly so thank you to those who voted for me, thanks to JoMox for giving me a run for my money and many thanks to you Jam for running this. I had fun playing with all of you and anything I did or said to you during the game was nothing personal, I'll shoot the shit with any of you anytime you want. 

Drinks are on me guys.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Like JoMo had a chance :ti

No offence

That was true renegades style except HN didn't win by unanimous


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

JoMox played better than Memphis. But I'll gladly accept another Dan Gheesling comparison.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Brutus...... sit down bro.:StephenA2 

I never had a chance? that sounds hilarious coming from you. Shit i almost forgot you were even in the game...... 



Anyways good job Hollywood, you won and your a two time champion that's pretty dope. Hope your playing next season because ill be back and i PLAN to take that crown from you. Until then enjoy your win.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

JoMoxRKO said:


> Brutus...... sit down bro.:StephenA2
> 
> I never had a chance? that sounds hilarious coming from you. Shit i almost forgot you were even in the game......
> 
> ...





BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> Like JoMo had a chance :ti
> 
> *No offence*
> 
> That was true renegades style except HN didn't win by unanimous












^ I was more memorable than her btw


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

JoMoxRKO said:


> Brutus...... sit down bro.:StephenA2
> 
> I never had a chance? that sounds hilarious coming from you. Shit i almost forgot you were even in the game......
> 
> ...


Hey I welcome the challenge, I've yet to be eliminated from one of these games but I'd tip my virtual cap to whoever the first person to knock me out of one of these games. 

I hope there's no hard feelings btw for throwing you under the bus, did what it took to get the win.


----------

